# Vergleich T4 ---> S2



## Syned (15. August 2008)

Hi!
Ich habe gerade mal die beiden Set vom Jäger verglichen und musste feststellen damit das T4 Set sowas fürn Arsch ist!
Bei allen Werten ist das S2 Set besser bis auf Int und Angriffskraft, dafür aber fast doppelt soviel bew und Ausd und sogar 4mal soviel crit!

An das S2 Set kann man kinderleicht dran kommen (2-3Tage) , das T4 ist schon recht schwierig und dauert ewig bis man es hat (wochen)

Wie seht ihr das so?


----------



## KICKASSEZ (15. August 2008)

stimmt. s2 is fast so gut wie t5... also naja kommt auf ansicht an. jedes schaut auf andere skills...


----------



## DarthBana (15. August 2008)

Syned schrieb:


> Hi!
> Ich habe gerade mal die beiden Set vom Jäger verglichen und musste feststellen damit das T4 Set sowas fürn Arsch ist!
> Bei allen Werten ist das S2 Set besser bis auf Int und Angriffskraft, dafür aber fast doppelt soviel bew und Ausd und sogar 4mal soviel crit!
> 
> ...



der unterschied is einfach zwischen T4 und S2 ....trag mal pvp equip in boss kämpfen, was nützt dir das wenn du nach kurzer zeit im boss kampf kein mana mehr hast, fette crits da wirste sicher schnell aggro probleme ziehen. S2 schnell fetten schaden machen um jeden preis. mit dem T4 zeug machst du konstant über den ganzen bossfight guten schaden und solltest auch keine int probs bekommen wie bei S2


----------



## Kavu (15. August 2008)

S2 ist ja auch fast so gu wie t5 weshalb der vergleich eigendlich mal fürn eimer ist.... und naja damals also wirklich damals als man für die season sachen nicht eben bisl afk ins AV gegangen ist... hat man für beides unter umständen gleich lange gebraucht würde sogar sagen bei nem guten raid t4 schneller als s1


----------



## David (15. August 2008)

T4 > S2


----------



## Occasus (15. August 2008)

nur hast du halt auf t-sets trefferwertung drauf die bei s2 ganz einfach fehlt


----------



## Syned (15. August 2008)

DarthBana schrieb:


> t4=was nützt dir das wenn du nach kurzer zeit im boss kampf kein mana mehr hast, fette crits da wirste sicher schnell aggro probleme ziehn
> 
> S2=schnell fetten schaden machen um jeden preis



T4 : Im Moment habe ich 34% crit und habe keine Probleme mit der Aggro. Muss nur warten bis der Boss oder die Mobs gut am Tank kleben. Für Manaprobleme gäbe es im Notfall auch Manatränke ggf. auch Aspekt der Viper (auf welches ich verzichte da ich dann weniger Schaden austeile)

Ich spiele eigenltich fast nur PVE, Arena mache ich überhaupt nicht. Aber für das S2 werde ich mal ein wenig Bg machen. das lohnt sich auf jeden fall


----------



## nighthawk25 (15. August 2008)

Dann mach weiter PVP.

Wirst sehen das du mit PVP Equip schwierigkeiten bekommst in Inis mitgenommen zu werden.

Es ist nicht der Zwang T4 zu bekommen sonder der Spaß mit anderen in inis zu gehen und als belohnung T-Sets zu erhalten.

Wie du schon sagst S-Sets bekommt man "hinterhergeworfen".

Also ich würde mein T4 nie mit S2 oder so vergleichen, dafür habe ich zu viel Spaß gehabt um es zu bekommen und ich habe die Inis mal gesehen.


----------



## Nerivh (15. August 2008)

Occasus schrieb:


> nur hast du halt auf t-sets trefferwertung drauf die bei s2 ganz einfach fehlt




/signed


----------



## fereman (15. August 2008)

angriffskraft ist eines der wichtigsten atribute eines hunters...int mittlerweile auch.
was bringt dir der dmg wenn du nach 3  schüssen oom bist.

pvp setts sind nunmal eher für kurze kämpfe ausgelegt.


----------



## Syned (15. August 2008)

nighthawk25 schrieb:


> Dann mach weiter PVP.
> 
> Wirst sehen das du mit PVP Equip schwierigkeiten bekommst in Inis mitgenommen zu werden.
> 
> ...



ja klar geht es um Spaß aber den zu kriegen muss man erstmal einigermaßen equipt sein. Mit dem mitnehmen werde ich nie Probleme haben da ich Gildenrat bin XD


----------



## SixNight (15. August 2008)

ich find das is verschieden bei shadowpriest is s2 crap hingegen t5 oda t4 find ich ... und s2 is kein eqip ... ich kann mich auch eine woche lang 8 std ins av stehen und neben bei tv gucken essen chatten was auch immer das is keine kunst hingegen sich t4 zu holen da noch schwerer ist als sich ins av zu stellen und nix zu machen .. 
mhm aber zum vergleich bei huntern sind die s2 schultern besser als t4 schultern


----------



## Struppistrap (15. August 2008)

Du wirst mit s2 kaum einen Boss treffen, weil dir die trefferwertung ganz einfach fehlt.
Mein Hunter hat pve und pvp equip, ich hab auch auch im pve equip 2 s2 teile drin. Das stört nicht weiter, vor allem wenn man noch gute trefferwertungsockel mit reinbaut.

Was allerding vielleicht nicht schlecht ist am anfang, wäre der Schmuck, also Halskette und Ringe.


----------



## DarthBana (15. August 2008)

fereman schrieb:


> angriffskraft ist eines der wichtigsten atribute eines hunters...int mittlerweile auch.
> was bringt dir der dmg wenn du nach 3  schüssen oom bist.
> 
> pvp setts sind nunmal eher für kurze kämpfe ausgelegt.




genau, für kurze starke angriffe geeignet aber für n längeren bossfight nich empfehlenswert.


----------



## Taurizius (15. August 2008)

Aber ich finde auch, dass die T-Sets gar nicht mehr so stark sind.

Bei mir (Druide) finde ich sind die Handschuhe der Maid besser als die T4 Handschuhe, da sie noch 3 Sockeln und ähnliche Stats haben.


----------



## Shadowmelter (15. August 2008)

KICKASSEZ schrieb:


> stimmt. s2 is fast so gut wie t5... also naja kommt auf ansicht an. jedes schaut auf andere skills...





ja das S2 ist für einen jäger sicherlich zu gebrauchen wenn man es mit PVE items mixt. denn soweit ich das in erinnerung habe ( spiele grade kein wow mehr ^^ ) ist auf dem S2 keinerlei +hit also +trefferwertung. als ich aufhörte brauchte man im raid bei endbossen ca 142 +hit um nicht daneben zu ballern. im pve beim farmen reichen sicherlich geschäzte 90. aber du wirst schon sehn das du ohne trefferwertung recht oft daneben ballerst und da bringt dir dein enormes +crit auch nix ^^

im pvp braucht man kein +hit um menschliche spieler zu treffen also ist auf den meistens pvp sets sowas auch nicht drauf. ich meine erst ab S3 oder so sind auf 3 teilen geringe +hit werte drauf oder war es S4 ? sorry ich erinner mich nicht mehr so gut.

ausserdem kommt es wohl auch auf die skillung an. für eine überlebensskillung ist so ein pvp set bestimmt besser geeignet als für einen beastmaster. naja. wird sich schon noch jemand hier finden der es dir genauer erklären kann. aber es wird wieder 100 verschiedene meinungen geben ^^ am besten selber testen und eigene meinung bilden

mfg shadow

p.s. ich musste grade nachschaun ob mein char noch im arsenal ist. mein jäger trägt 2 pvp teile hat aber mehr. ich verändere das je nach spielziel. 
http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...mp;n=P%C3%AFnky


----------



## Tomminocka (15. August 2008)

Dachte, das GegenStück zu T4 ist S1 und nicht S2, also was soll das Geheule?


----------



## Kamikaze. (15. August 2008)

Syned schrieb:


> T4 : Im Moment habe ich 34% crit und habe keine Probleme mit der Aggro. Muss nur warten bis der Boss oder die Mobs gut am Tank kleben. Für Manaprobleme gäbe es im Notfall auch Manatränke ggf. auch Aspekt der Viper (auf welches ich verzichte da ich dann weniger Schaden austeile)
> 
> Ich spiele eigenltich fast nur PVE, Arena mache ich überhaupt nicht. Aber für das S2 werde ich mal ein wenig Bg machen. das lohnt sich auf jeden fall




hast du schonmal nen ausdauernden boss fight gehabt? ^^ 
da hilft dir nicht mal eben 1 manatrank über alle probleme hinweg... ok bei huntern isses net mal so schlimm aber trotzdem die season sachen sind echt nicht das wahre für pve
und es ist wirklich nicht schwer an gescheite epics zu kommen
kara abfarmen + marken items


----------



## Syned (15. August 2008)

Kamikaze. schrieb:


> hast du schonmal nen ausdauernden boss fight gehabt? ^^
> da hilft dir nicht mal eben 1 manatrank über alle probleme hinweg... ok bei huntern isses net mal so schlimm aber trotzdem die season sachen sind echt nicht das wahre für pve
> und es ist wirklich nicht schwer an gescheite epics zu kommen
> kara abfarmen + marken items



ja habe ich, werfe mir gleich am Anfang also wenn ich 2k mana verbaucht habe bereits einen trank wegen dem cd, dann kann ich den nä. in 2min wieder einwerfen. damit komme ich locker um die runden. im notfall wird dann noch der Aspekt angeworfen. Meistens haben wir eh nen Schamy mit Manaquell dabei


----------



## DarthBana (15. August 2008)

Syned schrieb:


> ja habe ich, werfe mir gleich am Anfang also wenn ich 2k mana verbaucht habe bereits einen trank wegen dem cd, dann kann ich den nä. in 2min wieder einwerfen. damit komme ich locker um die runden. im notfall wird dann noch der Aspekt angeworfen. Meistens haben wir eh nen Schamy mit Manaquell dabei



lass mich kurz überschlagen....für kara brauchste denn ungefär 30mana tränke mit s2set...mit t4 set und aspekt der viper an brauchste garkein, machst n tick weniger dmg und das wars und wenn du durch kara bist kein item abgestaubt hast haste 30mana tränke verballert bist dafür 30g+ los und noch ma 30g fürs reppen...hat sich ja dann richtig geil gelohnt =P


----------



## theduke666 (15. August 2008)

Tomminocka schrieb:


> Dachte, das GegenStück zu T4 ist S1 und nicht S2, also was soll das Geheule?


Exakt, das scheint hier vergessen zu werden...
Also werden nicht nur Äpfel mit Birnen, sondern ein Apfel mit nem Sack Birnen verglichen...


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (15. August 2008)

Syned schrieb:


> Hi!
> Ich habe gerade mal die beiden Set vom Jäger verglichen und musste feststellen damit das T4 Set sowas fürn Arsch ist!
> Bei allen Werten ist das S2 Set besser bis auf Int und Angriffskraft, dafür aber fast doppelt soviel bew und Ausd und sogar 4mal soviel crit!
> 
> ...



das war aber nicht immer so.....die items werden einem erst seit ein paar monaten hinterhergeworfen....beim hunter mags vieleicht so sein...ka....beim hexer ist t4 1000mal besser als s2...naja, egal...laaaange ists her dass ich t4 hatte^^


----------



## Gremu (15. August 2008)

Wollte ich auch gerade schreiben. Aber T6 ist besser wie S2 :-) Naja kommt auch immer drauf an was der mit S2 für Raids so geht denke Kara Maggi Gruul ist ok damit. Vielelicht die ersten Bosse der T5 raids. Aber dann? Ok es gibt aussnhamen wenn der rest des Raids T6 hat dann ist mir auch sowas klar das man mit S2 weiter kommen kann. Aber wenn man von dem normalfall ausgeht das alle gerade das equipp niveau haben um T5 zu raiden kommt es auf jeden DMg an und ohne Hit fehlt da so einiges


----------



## Aratosao (15. August 2008)

Ich bin sicher du hast nur die Ap-Crit-bew verglichen und nicht: Int-Manareg-trefferwertung die man braucht um den ganzen kampf über schaden zu machen!

Die sets haben schon einen Guten grund warum sie PVP- und PVE sets heißen. Und freds hierdrüber gabs scho' hunderte..

Vote for /close :-]

Lg Ara


----------



## Logilex (15. August 2008)

hol dir lieber t4 für pve lohnt sich mehr als dieses scheiss s2...auf dem s krams haste 0 +hit drauf


----------



## fereman (15. August 2008)

das  ist halt auch dieses problem das alle denken epic=gut!
also ganz im ernst wenn ch die auswahl habe zwischen nem d3 char und nem pvp char.gewinnt sicher der d3.
ich war schon so oft in random raids mit bei wo pvp equipte dabei waren.die waren im dmg meter meistens ziemlich weit unten.wieso???
das hat nix mit skill zu tun sondern ganz einfach weil die nicht treffen:-)))und die wichtigsten sachen wie spelldmg,angriffskraft etc...mega niedrig sind bei den sets...

ich nehm mal den mage als beispiel.
s3 brust= ca 35   spelldmg drauf

t6 brust hat ca 70 spelldmg drauf.....beide sets sind ja aufeinander aufgebaut.
somit gewinnt ganz klar t6^^

das ist bei den anderen sets genauso...arena sets haben einfach keinen wums.kaum trefferwertung kaum dmg dafür aber massig ausdauer wooohoooooooo....der boss stirbt an erschöpfung^^


----------



## Uldart (15. August 2008)

Vergleich T4 mit S2 ?? Also solche Vergleiche liebe ich ja, da man sie überhaupt nicht miteinander vergleichen kann !!

Die T-Set's sind nun mal für PVE und die S-Set's für PVP und lassen sich somit nicht vergleichen.

Geh mal mit einem T-Set ins BG, da wirst du sowas von zusammengekloppt !

Umgekehrt mit einen S-Set in einem Raid, da kannst froh sein wenn du im Dmg mit dem Tank mithalten kannst.

Also stellt sich garnicht die Frage "Was ist besser", sondern die Frage sollte eher lauten, "Was trage ich wo" !


----------



## Bongman (15. August 2008)

also muss sagen macht euer PvP ruhig besonders arena! der s3-helm für hunter is einer der besten den man bekommen kann! aber s2 is einfach nur crap! klar du hst vlt 30% crit aber 1500ap und das is für nen hunter komplett fürn arsch und dazu noch keine trefferwertung! da hab ich doch lieber meine 25% crit und 2000ap mit kara/za equip!

Und außerdem! auf den s-teilen ist mana das kleinste problem! wer da irgendwie auf mana anspielt beim hunter hat absolut keine ahnung!

Aber wie gesagt! s3 klappt der helm isses beste was man bis t5 bekommen kann! weiß net glaub sogar noch besser als t5 helm!
da is trefferwertung agi crit und int drauf alles was ein Jäger brauch! ansonsten wär noch die leicht zu bekommende s3-axt für hunter gut aber ich würde empfehlen so schnell wie möglich in tdm her den durchbrechenden komet von kael zweimal zu bekommen! bis t5 unschlafbar! (wen man von den dolchen aus za mal absieht!)


so long....   Hoffe ich konnte helfen und bitte wenn ich das seh! keine hunter hier versuchen rumzueiern die nichmal kara oder za clear haben und versuchen wie die großen wissenschaftler zu diskutiern!

            MFG Bongman


----------



## Natsumee (15. August 2008)

Arena set teile haben im PVE nichts zu suchen


----------



## Seacore (15. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> Arena set teile haben im PVE nichts zu suchen


falsch, ich hab ziemlich viel Arena zeugs an, und es ist sogar besser als der Markenscheiß, dass ist das Problem, als MS Warri hab ich damit 150Hit, AP ist ok, genauso Stam
aber klappt nur bei Manaunabhängigen Klassen


----------



## wolkentaenzer (15. August 2008)

Wie komm ich da kinderleicht ran? 



Syned schrieb:


> An das S2 Set kann man kinderleicht dran kommen (2-3Tage) , das T4 ist schon recht schwierig und dauert ewig bis man es hat (wochen)



Hi, diese Aussage hat mich neugierig gemacht. Ich bin Casual-Gamer und mich würde interessieren, wie ich in 2-3 Tagen an das Set komme? Wenn ich das richtig sehe, brauche ich doch für so ein Set 7000 Arenapunkte, oder?

Grüße
wolke


----------



## Morcan (15. August 2008)

Gremu schrieb:


> Wollte ich auch gerade schreiben. Aber T6 ist besser wie S2 :-) Naja kommt auch immer drauf an was der mit S2 für Raids so geht denke Kara Maggi Gruul ist ok damit. Vielelicht die ersten Bosse der T5 raids. Aber dann? Ok es gibt aussnhamen wenn der rest des Raids T6 hat dann ist mir auch sowas klar das man mit S2 weiter kommen kann. Aber wenn man von dem normalfall ausgeht das alle gerade das equipp niveau haben um T5 zu raiden kommt es auf jeden DMg an und ohne Hit fehlt da so einiges


100%ig deiner Meinung, S2 kann man gerade so mit Karaequip vergleichen, darum sehe ich es auch sehr ungern in höheren Raids...die Waffen sind dabei ne Ausnahme, die haben zum Teil recht gute Werte


----------



## ceodeluxe (15. August 2008)

Trefferwertung ist das A&O im PVE!
Du kannst das tollste und kompletteste S4 Set haben! Solang du keine Trefferwertung hast kannst du absolut nichts reißen. Geh mal so ZA^^ bei den Trashs kannste vll. noch was schaden machen aber beim boss wirst du zu 90% alles verfehlen. Besonders bei castern. da biste dann ganz schnell schlusslicht vom dmg her.


----------



## Natsumee (15. August 2008)

wolkentaenzer schrieb:


> Wie komm ich da kinderleicht ran?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



s2 kriegst durch ehre


@ MS krieger der fast nur pvp equipt ist was Raidest du??


----------



## fereman (15. August 2008)

Bongman schrieb:


> also muss sagen macht euer PvP ruhig besonders arena! der s3-helm für hunter is einer der besten den man bekommen kann! aber s2 is einfach nur crap! klar du hst vlt 30% crit aber 1500ap und das is für nen hunter komplett fürn arsch und dazu noch keine trefferwertung! da hab ich doch lieber meine 25% crit und 2000ap mit kara/za equip!
> 
> Und außerdem! auf den s-teilen ist mana das kleinste problem! wer da irgendwie auf mana anspielt beim hunter hat absolut keine ahnung!
> 
> ...




muhahaha sorry aber den schuh zieh ich mir nicht an:-p

kara schon lang clear za auch ssc und  fds auch mh bis archimonde auch,bt bis illi auch:-)also erzähl mir bitte nix von keine ahnung


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (15. August 2008)

wolkentaenzer schrieb:


> Wie komm ich da kinderleicht ran?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nee, schon lange nimmer...das zeug gibts jetzt für ehre


----------



## Bruti (15. August 2008)

die arena sachen sind je nach klasse besser und schlechter fürs pve geeignet. beim jäger ist der s4 kopf (beispiel) besser als t6. es fehlt zwar ein wenig ap, die die krit wertung ausgleicht. zudem ist noch rüssi ignore drauf, die man nicht verachten sollte.

wenn man sich die arena sachen eines magiers anschaut, dann merkt man dass die T sets schon um einiges besser sind. beim magier fehlen zu viele werte, wie: trefferwertung und willenskraft. der zauberschaden ist zudem auch ein bissl höher^^


EDIT:


> Trefferwertung ist das A&O im PVE!
> Du kannst das tollste und kompletteste S4 Set haben! Solang du keine Trefferwertung hast kannst du absolut nichts reißen. Geh mal so ZA^^ bei den Trashs kannste vll. noch was schaden machen aber beim boss wirst du zu 90% alles verfehlen. Besonders bei castern. da biste dann ganz schnell schlusslicht vom dmg her.


erst hinschauen, nachdenken und dann schreiben. bei allen dps bis auf die caster, sind trefferwertung auf kopf, hose und brust.


----------



## Bongman (15. August 2008)

Um das verallgemeinern zu stoppen! wenn ich hör das hier priester kommen und meinen PvP hat nichts im PvE zu suchen stimmt das...jedoch nicht für alle!

wie gesagt meine beispiele für Jäger! PvP taugt schon was man kann auch s3-equippt in za ein wörtchen im dmg mitreden!

Anderes Beispiel!

Der verstärkerschami: 
Er macht ca 50% seine schadens durch windfury und sturmschlag! durch seine skillung kann er 9% trefferwertung bekommen! das reicht um mit windfury und sturmschlag ausnahmslos jeden gegner ind wow zu treffen da das spezialschaden ist! 50% macht er durch normalen waffenschaden! also würde man durch trefferwertung als verstärker nur den regulären schaden des schamis erhöhen und daher sosllte man trefferwertung eher als gut gemeinter zusatz und nicht als hauptwert sehen! da heißts ap und crit ftw! also kann man einen verstärker-schami der s4/s3 hat ruhig mit ssc oder fds nehmen da hat er nämlich durch seine hohen ausdauerwerte noch extra-boni!

Man muss halt sehen was die klasse braucht und dann entscheiden was besser ist und nicht nur aufgrund des namens entscheiden!


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (15. August 2008)

Seacore schrieb:


> falsch, ich hab ziemlich viel Arena zeugs an, und es ist sogar besser als der Markenscheiß, dass ist das Problem, als MS Warri hab ich damit 150Hit, AP ist ok, genauso Stam
> aber klappt nur bei Manaunabhängigen Klassen



wennd mal über kara hinaus bist wirst merken dass du null dmg machst^^


----------



## Bongman (15. August 2008)

das war auch eher an die leute gerichtet die hier mit ihren huntern auftreten wollen die 20% crit und 1500ap grad mal haben aber schon reden wollen wie die großen


----------



## Natsumee (15. August 2008)

oke ich equip meinen krieger mit s2 und gehe tanken ...

vergiss es arena set teile (auser vllt die waffen) sind nicht für pve geeignet 

gut 1-2 s teile kann man haben aber mehr auch nicht


----------



## Natsumee (15. August 2008)

Bongman schrieb:


> Um das verallgemeinern zu stoppen! wenn ich hör das hier priester kommen und meinen PvP hat nichts im PvE zu suchen stimmt das...jedoch nicht für alle!
> 
> wie gesagt meine beispiele für Jäger! PvP taugt schon was man kann auch s3-equippt in za ein wörtchen im dmg mitreden!
> 
> ...




ach ja wir reden hier gluab um s2...


----------



## Bongman (15. August 2008)

Wir HABEN über s2 geredet! jetzt gehts darum PvP generell mit PvE zu vergeichen!


----------



## Dragonfire64 (15. August 2008)

Also jetzt mal von dem Int-Unterschied ganz abgesehen, mag es ja schön sein saumässig crit zu haben, aber denk mal über diesen Satz hier nach:

Was du nicht triffst, kannst du auch nicht critten ! ! !

Denk mal drüber nach, gugg dir die beiden Sets an und du wirst sehn welches set eindeutig besser is (kleiner tip: fängt mit t an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

so far...

LG

Drago


----------



## Uldart (15. August 2008)

Also was soll die ganze Diskusion ?

Beispiel:
Nimm dir 2 Hunter, der eine Full T equipt und den anderen Full S equipt.

Nun geh mit beiden Huntern ins BG. Hier wird der S equipte Hunter sehr viel mehr Kills haben.

Nun geh mit beiden z.B. nach Kara. Hier wird der T equipte Hunter eindeutig im Dmg vorne liegen.


Nochmal für alle, ihr könnt Apfel mit Birnen nicht vergleichen !!!

P.S.: Und kommt mir jetzt nicht wieder, ja aber die Waffen.... bla bla, wir reden hier über die Sets und nicht die Waffen !!!


----------



## Bongman (15. August 2008)

Und du willst es net kapiern was schon lang in diesem fred klar is! PvP sachen sind für manche klassen und skillungen net schlecht aber nicht für alle so wie du es siehst


----------



## obi-wan (15. August 2008)

Bongman schrieb:


> Wir HABEN über s2 geredet! jetzt gehts darum PvP generell mit PvE zu vergeichen!




Naja .. wird daran liegen, dass S*  Rüstungszteile im PVE nix zu suchen haben, egal welche Season 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (15. August 2008)

Bongman schrieb:


> Wir HABEN über s2 geredet! jetzt gehts darum PvP generell mit PvE zu vergeichen!



mhm oke mal schauen 

also heir wurde ja gesagt

s1--> t4
s2--> t5
s3--> t6

lassen wir mal s4 am rande

welcher raidleiter nimmt einen full s3 typen mit bt??? oder MH mit full S3 kommst vllt max ssc fds 

mit s4 kommst uach nciht nach bt mh

@ vorposter Arigatou


----------



## Dodelik (15. August 2008)

Guckt euch mal die Setbonis an und dann sagt mir nochmal das die Sets gleichwertig sind.


Beim Jäger z.B. 

(2) Set: Euer Begleiter wird um 15% des Schadens, den Ihr verursacht, geheilt.
(4) Set: Erhöht die Chance, mit Eurer Fähigkeit 'Zuverlässiger Schuss' einen kritischen Treffer zu landen, um 5%.

Oder beim Hexer

(2) Set: Euer Begleiter wird um 15% des Schadens, den Ihr verursacht, geheilt.
(4) Set: Erfolgreiche Treffer mit 'Schattenblitz' erhöhen den durch ' Verderbnis' verursachten Schaden um 10%, erfolgreiche Treffer mit 'Verbrennen' erhöhen den von 'Feuerbrand' verursachten Schaden um 10%.

Verst. Schami

(2) Set: Gewährt Euren Nahkampfangriffen die Chance, die Zauberzeit Eurer nächsten 'Geringen Welle der Heilung' um 1.5.1 Sek. zu verringern.
(4) Set: Eure Fähigkeit 'Schlaghagel' erhöht Euer Angriffstempo um zusätzliche 5%.



Aber natürlich sind die Sets gleichwertig. -.-


----------



## wolkentaenzer (15. August 2008)

Surfer schrieb:


> nee, schon lange nimmer...das zeug gibts jetzt für ehre



Jau, vielen Dank. Da stimmt dann die buffed-Übersicht über die Sets noch nicht. In der Einzelansicht der Items steht das drin.

Ich hab mal nachgerechnet. Man braucht für so ein komplettes Set130 Ehrenabzeichen. Bei 50% gewonnenen Spielen sind das 65 BGs. Wenn ich ca. 40min pro BG rechne (Ich habe auch schonmal 1:40h für einmal Kriegshymnenschlucht gebraucht) sind das 44h reine Spielzeit in BGs, die Wartezeiten nicht mitgerechnet. Wenn ich das in 2-3 Tagen durchspielen soll, kann man mich gleich in eine Klinik einweisen.
Selbst 4-5 Wochen sind da für nen Casual schon knackig kalkuliert...

Grüße
wolke


----------



## Qonix (15. August 2008)

Arenasachen sind nicht für PvE geeignet da ihnen immer ein Wert für PvE fehlt.


----------



## Kerlomator (15. August 2008)

Bei meinem Hexer gibt's eigentlich kaum 32 Meinungen.
1-2 S2-Teile in Kombination mit PVE-Teilen sind gut.
Aber das komplette S2 Set ist absolut ungeeignet für's PVE.
Höchstens kleine 5er Schwerbenwelt Inis gehen damit.
In den anderen ist man eher eine Belastung, denn eine große Hilfe.
Über das büschen Trefferwertung auf Schreckenszwirn und co. bepisst sich jeder Kara Boss vor lachen.
Allein auf den 5 Schreckenszwirnteilen sind grad mal 13 Trefferwertung, 205 Schaden
und sage und schreibe 0 krit drauf, ungesockelt.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (15. August 2008)

wolkentaenzer schrieb:


> Jau, vielen Dank. Da stimmt dann die buffed-Übersicht über die Sets noch nicht. In der Einzelansicht der Items steht das drin.
> 
> Ich hab mal nachgerechnet. Man braucht für so ein komplettes Set130 Ehrenabzeichen. Bei 50% gewonnenen Spielen sind das 65 BGs. Wenn ich ca. 40min pro BG rechne (Ich habe auch schonmal 1:40h für einmal Kriegshymnenschlucht gebraucht) sind das 44h reine Spielzeit in BGs, die Wartezeiten nicht mitgerechnet. Wenn ich das in 2-3 Tagen durchspielen soll, kann man mich gleich in eine Klinik einweisen.
> Selbst 4-5 Wochen sind da für nen Casual schon knackig kalkuliert...
> ...



2-3 tage gillt auch nur für freaks^^


----------



## Wray (15. August 2008)

erstmal vorab hab ich mir nicht alles durchgelesen aber meine meinug ist man sollte erstmal t4 und s2 nicht vergleichen weils nicht das gleiche niveau ist...du kannst s1 mit t4 vergleichen und s2 eben mit t5 ... s2 ist in jedem fall besser wie t4, und trefferwertung ist vollkommen überbewertet...


----------



## blcktetra (15. August 2008)

Pvp set: Mehr Bew, Ausdauer und Crit(davon kannste Ausdauer und Crit streichen, weil du es im pve nicht brauchst)
Pve: Trefferwertung, Int und Ap mehr (Alles wichtig und Int wird ab WotLK sogar noch wichtiger[1Int=1Ap])

habe auch mit s3(hatte vorher keine Zeit zum Raiden) noch tk und ssc gemacht aber nach und nach alles mit Kara und besser Equip ausgetauscht, da es einfach besser war und es auch vom restlichen Raid gefordert wird.

Und zum Thema:"Dann schmeiß ich mir ein paar Tränke bzw. Aspekt der Viper rein". Was willst du mit WotlK mit einem Trank im kompletten Bossfight erreichen? Und was willst du mit den Mehr-Krits erreichen, wenn die aufgrund des fehlendem Aspekt des Adlers so hoch Criten wie die non-crits im ove equip?


----------



## Yasri (15. August 2008)

Also ich sehe es immer noch so, dass ein Spieler, der T4 Teile anhat, von mir mehr Respekt bekommt, wie einer der sich S Teile farmt.

Bei den T Teilen weiß ich, dass es auf Zusammenspiel im Raid ankommt, jeder muss sich anstrengen, damit es klappt. PVP ist für mich einfach nur Dauerabgrasen von PVP. Da kann man noch lange nicht feststellen, wie gut ein Spieler wirklich ist. 

Ich hab mit Leuten, die voll oder zum größten Teil PVP equipt sind bisher nur schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht und versuche daher diese Leute bei der Gruppensuche zu meiden!


----------



## Natsumee (15. August 2008)

Wray schrieb:


> erstmal vorab hab ich mir nicht alles durchgelesen aber meine meinug ist man sollte erstmal t4 und s2 nicht vergleichen weils nicht das gleiche niveau ist...du kannst s1 mit t4 vergleichen und s2 eben mit t5 ... s2 ist in jedem fall besser wie t4, und trefferwertung ist vollkommen überbewertet...



warum schreibt ihr so ein scheis von wegen trefferwertung unwichtig sry echt ich bevorzuge einen full t4 als einen full s2 typen

s2 kann sich imo jeder noob holen 90% der leute die jetzt s2 haben habe es sich durch ehre geholt meisten rische 70er die sowieso keien ahnung von pve haben

t4 zeigt dir hingegen an das diejenige person wenigstens paar mal raiden musste


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (15. August 2008)

Wray schrieb:


> erstmal vorab hab ich mir nicht alles durchgelesen aber meine meinug ist man sollte erstmal t4 und s2 nicht vergleichen weils nicht das gleiche niveau ist...du kannst s1 mit t4 vergleichen und s2 eben mit t5 ... s2 ist in jedem fall besser wie t4, und trefferwertung ist vollkommen überbewertet...



mööööp...falsch! s1 seht nur aus wie t4, s2 sieht nur aus wie t5, s3 sieht nur aus wie t6......du kannst es NICHT vergleichen....an deinem schreiben merkt man dass du noch nicht geraidet hast^^


----------



## Schizophreni (15. August 2008)

Du kannst nicht 4Birnen und 3Äpfel zusammen zählen und sagen es sind 7 Obst!


----------



## hackenberger (15. August 2008)

bei denn s3 und s4 sachen ist hit drauf net viel aber besser als nix, wenn mann dann die sachen mit pve sachen mischt kommt mann schon auf seinen hit so ist das nicht,

ich sag mal für kara,gruul und maggie langt das s2,s3,s4 locker aber ab tk ssc usw sollte mann schon die t4 teile haben mann merkt es extrem


----------



## Kankru (15. August 2008)

Naja, beim Hexenmeister z.B. ist der T4-Setboni so gut, dass ich da lieber auf Ehre farmen Kack! ;D


----------



## wolkentaenzer (15. August 2008)

Surfer schrieb:


> 2-3 tage gillt auch nur für freaks^^


^^ Sowas macht mir Angst! Der TS hat ja von 'kinderleicht' geredet.


Edit: Wird wohl nix mit nem Rüstungsset für meinen Main *g*


----------



## Natsumee (15. August 2008)

Schizophreni schrieb:


> Du kannst nicht 4Birnen und 3Äpfel zusammen zählen und sagen es sind 7 Obst!



7 Früchte?^^


----------



## phamo (15. August 2008)

Jo ich hab auch nen Jäger, full S2... und merke das das iwie besser ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn man die Sockel noch mit Trefferwertung versieht, sowie Int verzauberungen geht das voll i.O.

Wegen Mana:

Ist ansichtssache, ich z.B, gehe in Bosskämpfen (Gruul/Maggi) nie oom, da ich selber Aspekt der Viper benutze sowie Manareg durch Buffs und Totems kriege. Und wenn man wirklich mal oom kommen sollte nehme ich halt nen Manatrank


mfg


----------



## Gerti (15. August 2008)

Der Hunter ist neben dem Feral Dudu die einzige Klasse, die halbwegs was mit den PvP Items anfangen kann, für den Rest ist einfach zu wenig Hit drauf.

Ausdauer ist fürs PvP eh ganz egal und wenn du z.B. beim High Warlord die 8,5k haben musst, solltest du das schon durch die Equipanforderungen haben.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (15. August 2008)

wolkentaenzer schrieb:


> ^^ Sowas macht mir Angst! Der TS hat ja von 'kinderleicht' geredet.
> 
> 
> Edit: Wird wohl nix mit nem Rüstungsset für meinen Main *g*



^^ leicht ist es schon, aber zeitaufwendig auch....kannst mit ruf-farmen vergleichen...also wenn du nicht jeden tag 5h zockst gehts auch ne weile^^


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (15. August 2008)

phamo schrieb:


> Jo ich hab auch nen Jäger, full S2... und merke das das iwie besser ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



nur zur info...gruul und maggi sind t4 raids^^...das heisst, bis dahin brauchst noch kein t4 da es in diesen raids erst dropt^^....klar passt s2 da


----------



## Miene - Onyxia (15. August 2008)

Schurke

T4 > S3,S4

Ohne Trefferwertung geht nichts... hast du mit deinen anderen Teilen die du trägst ( non set Epics ) genug Hitrating, dann ist S2-S3-S4 besser,,,,
Aber ohne Hitrating machst du im PVE nicht sonderlich viel Schaden ... Die Crits sind toll,,,, wenn Sie dann mal kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _Garry_ (15. August 2008)

Gerti schrieb:


> Der Hunter ist neben dem Feral Dudu die einzige Klasse, die halbwegs was mit den PvP Items anfangen kann, für den Rest ist einfach zu wenig Hit drauf.
> 
> Ausdauer ist fürs PvP eh ganz egal und wenn du z.B. beim High Warlord die 8,5k haben musst, solltest du das schon durch die Equipanforderungen haben.



Und der Ms-Krieger kann auch noch was damit anfangen. Durch schmuck/ringe/hals/waffe kann er die fehlenden +Hit ausgleichen aber leider nicht die fehlenden AP
So ists bei mir...den leider komme ich einfach nicht dazu mein Offequipt besser auszustatten, da ich zu 99% Tank/MT1 bin und immer ist einer bei der need hat.
Und mein Tank equipt is T4/Marken/HC. Ehrlich gesagt hol ich mir für Marken tank equipt statt DD zeugs ^^


----------



## Bezai auf Azshara (15. August 2008)

Es ist wie es immer ist:
Zwei Ideologien treffen auf einander.
Nennen wir sie Evoltuionstheorie und Schöpfungslehre.
Die Evolutionstheorie-Leute sagen: Äh mit PvP-Equip ist man genauso gut!
(weil sie keinen Bock auf T4-Farmen haben und AFK-Leeching schneller geht) 
und die Schöpfungslehre-Leute sagen: Bäah stimmt ja garnicht!
(weil sie sich mehr Mühe gegeben haben aber im Solo-PvP einfach zu wenig skilled sind um was zu reißen...).
Darauf hin antwortet 1. "Stimm ja wohl"
und 2. "Immer 2 Mal mehr wie du"
....

Ihr könnt euch bis an euer Lebensende zoffen. Nichts destotrotz haben beide Seiten nicht recht!
Manche PvP Items sind irre nützlich (z.B. die billigen S4 Handschuhe und da kommt auch T4 nicht ran) und manche sind einfach schlechter als PvE-Gear (wofür als Hunter z.B. Abhärtung?).

Aber ihr werdet hier eh solange weiterdiskutieren bis WoW2 draußen ist!
Es sei denn ihr seit so schlau und probiert es einfach selbst und entscheidet euch für das Gear was euch gefällt und erreichbar ist ohne den ganzen Tag WoW-Sucht zu betreiben.

LG von einem sowohl S1 als auch T4 besitzendem Hunter


----------



## Secondsight (15. August 2008)

S2 besitzt Trefferwertung schaut noch mal richtig hin. Den als Meele braucht man auch im PvP Treffewertung bei Krieger sind es etwas um die 70-80 um dnicht mehr bei lvl 70iger zu verfehlen. Das schon mal zu beginn.
Was mich aufregt ist einfach das alle glauben PvP epics hat man in 2 Tagen sag mal seid ihr nur blöd?
Selbst wenn man annimt man könnte am tag 24 std durchspielen hätte man das nicht in 2 tagen das ist schwachsinn.
Ich persönlich habe lange Zeit nur pve betrieben und beim Pve ist einfach der unterschied das der Faktor glück eine rolle spielt da das Item nicht zu 100% droppt ehre schon. Aber, das hier oben genannte t4 Set ist in nichmal 2 Wochen bei einer guten Gilde mit etwas glück drin.
Ein PvP spieler hat wenn man davon ausgeht das sich die playtime nur auf die Zeit bezieht in der der Spieler in Karazhan akiv ist nicht mal die hälfte an Epics wie der schlachtzug geher.
Deswegen hört auf zu weinen wenn ihr PVE spielt holt euch das PVE set mein gott und wenn dann mal jemand nach kara mit s2 will lasst ihn mit für Kara reicht auch ein S2 set für diese naja "Bosskämpfe".

Edit: 2 mal PvP gemacht und ihr denkt alle Leechen Ehre? Hallo?! Ja das tun manche aber alle die PvP machen gehen afk ins BG? denkt nochmal drüber anch bevor ihr alles und jenes veralgemeinert. Wenn ich nen Rotes Auto sehe ruf ich ja auch nicht überal rum das es nur rote Autos auf der welt gibt.


----------



## Fumacilla (15. August 2008)

Farm dir (und alle die sich angesprochen fühlen) mal Full-S2. Sockel alles schön mit +8Hit und sag mir ob du damit grad mal Karafähig bist weil du nichma annähernd an dein hitcap kommst oder ob du jetzt SSC rocken gehst weils cap voll is =)


btw: nach dem du alles schön mit gelben steinen gesockelt hst, schau dir doch mal an wie die werte deiner AP und Crit und etc sind =)

Denke mehr muss man dazu nicht sagen!


----------



## Inferis (15. August 2008)

Bongman schrieb:


> Um das verallgemeinern zu stoppen! wenn ich hör das hier priester kommen und meinen PvP hat nichts im PvE zu suchen stimmt das...jedoch nicht für alle!
> 
> wie gesagt meine beispiele für Jäger! PvP taugt schon was man kann auch s3-equippt in za ein wörtchen im dmg mitreden!
> 
> ...



die hohen ausdauerwerte kann er sich in die haare schmieren, da das pvp zeug für nen enhancer einfach nur crap ist im pve. es fehlt einfach an ap und crit. (und der bonushit was auf dem pve zeug drauf ist, ist als schamane nicht zu vernachlässigen)




Dragonfire64 schrieb:


> Also jetzt mal von dem Int-Unterschied ganz abgesehen, mag es ja schön sein saumässig crit zu haben, aber denk mal über diesen Satz hier nach:
> 
> Was du nicht triffst, kannst du auch nicht critten ! ! !
> 
> ...



völliger blödsinn, da blizzard anders würfelt! es wird mit einem wurf errechnet, ob der schlag verfehlt, trifft oder ein crit ist. 



Dodelik schrieb:


> Guckt euch mal die Setbonis an und dann sagt mir nochmal das die Sets gleichwertig sind.
> 
> 
> Verst. Schami
> ...



der 2ee setbonus beim enhancer (also hier im t5)ist im übrigen schrott, da er den schlagtimer zurück setzt. was das bedeutet dürft ihr euch mal selbst anlesen.


----------



## Gremu (15. August 2008)

fereman schrieb:


> muhahaha sorry aber den schuh zieh ich mir nicht an:-p
> 
> kara schon lang clear za auch ssc und  fds auch mh bis archimonde auch,bt bis illi auch:-)also erzähl mir bitte nix von keine ahnung



Und das alles mit einer Radigruppe die komplett ur PVP sachen hat? Wie eben gesagt wenn das eienr ist in einem raid der T6 geht ok aber ich wage mal zu behaupten wenn 50% der Leute im Raidf nur PVP sachen anhaben schaffst du nichtmal den ersten boss in MH oder BT


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (15. August 2008)

Secondsight schrieb:


> Aber, das hier oben genannte t4 Set ist in nichmal 2 Wochen bei einer guten Gilde mit etwas glück drin.
> Ein PvP spieler hat wenn man davon ausgeht das sich die playtime nur auf die Zeit bezieht in der der Spieler in Karazhan akiv ist nicht mal die hälfte an Epics wie der schlachtzug geher.



jo, kommt halt immer auf die gilde an in der du mit deinem main bist......mein twink hatte nach 1 woche 70 4/5 t5 teile^^


----------



## Whitelynn (15. August 2008)

Gerti schrieb:


> Der Hunter ist neben dem Feral Dudu die einzige Klasse, die halbwegs was mit den PvP Items anfangen kann, für den Rest ist einfach zu wenig Hit drauf.
> 
> Ausdauer ist fürs PvP eh ganz egal und wenn du z.B. beim High Warlord die 8,5k haben musst, solltest du das schon durch die Equipanforderungen haben.




Salve

Ich bin der Meinung das es auf die Klasse ankommt die man spielt, ich habe einen Schurken der PVP-Kleidung traegt und komme in INI´s und Raud´s gut klar. Im Damage bin ich immer an der Spitze, also ich bin der Meinung jeder sollte entscheiden koennen was er traegt und ausserdem was bringt es wenn einer T4-T6 traegt und nicht seinen char beherscht.
Ausruestung ist nicht das wichtigste sondern Beherschung des Chars.


----------



## wolkentaenzer (15. August 2008)

Surfer schrieb:


> ^^ leicht ist es schon, aber zeitaufwendig auch....kannst mit ruf-farmen vergleichen...also wenn du nicht jeden tag 5h zockst gehts auch ne weile^^


Sag ich doch: Kein Set für mich *g* 
Spielen sollte mir dann doch noch Spass machen. 1-2 Monate nur noch in BGs rumhängen kann ich mir klemmen. Sicherlich nicht für ein Set, was in 3 Monaten mit WotLK eh obsolet ist.

Nochmal danke für die Antworten.


----------



## Cynyra (15. August 2008)

Bezai, Dein Post war sehr wohltuend. Einer der wenigen, die nicht alles immer (fälschlicherweise) total verallgemeinern und sachlich argumentieren. Danke Dir dafür  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 !
Hihi, und noch eine Kleinigkeit: auch meine Hexe sammelt derzeit S2, obwohl sie hauptsächlich im PvE zuhause ist (und das dauert nebenbei in den Reihen der Allianz mit durchschnittlich 2 Stunden Zeit am Tag dafür eben nicht mal nur 2-3 Tage). Begründung: das Hexen-S2 ist aus meiner subjektiven Sicht einfach das schönste und stylischste Set im gesamten Spiel (und ja, auch schöner als T5 aufgrund der dunkleren, satteren Farbgebung). War zwar nicht unbedingt die TE-Frage, aber immerhin...auch ein Grund - jedenfalls für mich - 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Cyn


----------



## Dalrogh (15. August 2008)

BLUBBB


----------



## Inferis (15. August 2008)

Gremu schrieb:


> Und das alles mit einer Radigruppe die komplett ur PVP sachen hat? Wie eben gesagt wenn das eienr ist in einem raid der T6 geht ok aber ich wage mal zu behaupten wenn 50% der Leute im Raidf nur PVP sachen anhaben schaffst du nichtmal den ersten boss in MH oder BT



wenn man die bosse kennt, kommt man mit pvp zeugs bis zum 3ten boss ind hyjal. dann fehlt einfach der manapool. auch wenn man den nächsten und archi wohl wieder schaffen würde, nur möchte ich das nicht ausprobieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

bt kommt man an najentus vorbei, wenn es nicht gerade die heiler mit pvp zeug sind. denn dort ist ein grosser healthpool von vorteil. supremus sollte kein ding sein nur bei akama wirds dann wieder schwer weil die dps fehlen.


----------



## Maternus (15. August 2008)

PvPequip und Kämpfe = Burstdamage, Aggro, Mana etc vollkommen Wurst.

PvEequip und Kämpfe = Aufbauender Damage und damit auch Aggrp. Geschickte Rotationen sind hier entscheidend um maximale Mana bzw Dmgeffizienz zu erreichen.

Vergleicht nicht irgendwelche vollkommen verschiedene Dinge zusammen. Wer PvP machen will, soll sich PvPequip zulegen. Wer sein Augenmerk auf PvE richtet, soll sich mit PvE ausstatten. Punktum.

Warum regt sich jeder übers Arsenal auf? Ganz einfach, weil diejenigen die "FullEpic xy sucht z" oder "T6equipter xy sucht z" eben gar nicht mehr angesprochen werden. Schliesslich reicht ein Blick ins Arsenal um Gladiatorteile als solches zu identifizieren.

Ich gehe nicht mit PvE ins BG/Arena, alle S-bewaffneten bleiben weg vom PvE. Und schon würden alle zeigen das sie wissen wofür ihr Equip gemacht wurde.


----------



## Sakii (15. August 2008)

So leute, ich hole mir mal ganz fix S2 .. Brauch ja nur ca 60k Ehre.. 

Oder nein.. Ich gehe lieber Instanzen und hole mein T4

Ansonsten sollten leute, vorallem Hunter die mit PvP Eqp Pve machen erschossen werden.

Vorteil PvP: Viel HP, viel Krit.. 
Nachteil PvP: Kein Hit, kaum AP, kaum Int

PvE eqp vorallem T4 ist schon am anfang nen muss wenn man nicht grad in einer Gilde ist die einen durch Kara, Gruul, Maggi, ZA usw zieht.

so long


----------



## Natsumee (15. August 2008)

Bezai schrieb:


> Es ist wie es immer ist:
> Zwei Ideologien treffen auf einander.
> Nennen wir sie Evoltuionstheorie und Schöpfungslehre.
> Die Evolutionstheorie-Leute sagen: Äh mit PvP-Equip ist man genauso gut!
> ...




und du hast keine ahnung

wir reden hier von FULL PVP oder FULL PVE nicht von 1-2 pvp teil 
klar geht das gut so aber nicht wem man so ziemlich nur pvp equipt bist und wen du s1 und t4 hast wirst sicher einen untershcied merken


----------



## uht (15. August 2008)

also ich spiele selbst einen hunter und hatte damals auch mal t4 und s2...heute hab ich t5 und nur ein einziges pvp item..den s3 helm (hab noch keinen gescheiten pve helm gefunden)...

also auf dem s2 fehlt immens trefferwertung..daher macht man bei bosskämpfen kaum schaden!
das könnteste vllt mit sockeln leicht ausgleichen..aber du wirst so auch nicht genug hit bekommen...
genauso wie damals auch für kara d3 für den einstieg besser war wie s1 zb...nicht alles was epic ist ist auch besser.

arbeite so auf ca 130-140 hit hin..wenn du diesen wert halten kannst..kannste auch ruhig ein bis zwei pvp items dazunehmen


----------



## Alex77 (15. August 2008)

Also ich kann aus Erfahrung sprechen, habe einiges an PVP Teilen S2 / S3 gemischt und non-set epics ( PVP ). Ich dachte mir ich könnt ja mal nach Kara gehen um mir ein paar Marken zu erfarmen und es mir einfach mal anzuschauen. 

Was in den normalen Instanzen  ( 5er ) noch wunderbar klappte wurde hier zu einer Katastrophe und ich durfte froh sein das ich bis zum ende bleiben durfte. Zwischen 12 % und 15 % haben meine Spells verfehlt und was teilresistet wurde darüber reden wir erst gar nicht. 

Meiner Meinung nach wurden die Sets schon für den vorgesehen zweck richtig designed und sind so nur für diesen zu gebrauchen. 

Also würd ich sagen, wie viele meiner Vorredner auch die T4-T6 Sets sind für PVE deutlich brauchbarer als der PVP kram.


----------



## Neotrion (15. August 2008)

Um was geht es jetzt eigentlich.

---> Vergleich T4 mit S2?
oder
---> Geht es über Hunters?


Meine Meinung zu T4 und S2:

Wenn einer mit Full S2 in sw rumläuft, kann der nicht gut rumprallen da jeder 2 sogar S3-equipt ist.
Aber wenn einer Full T4 hat, dann ist er schon ein kleiner Held, den es gibt nicht viele, die so ein Set Full haben.


----------



## blaupause (15. August 2008)

also mit meinem lv70 schami s1 equip mit 130hit verfehle ich in heroic innis zu 13-16% das heißt 16% weniger mungo, schafrichter, autohitdamage, auslösen von progs auf krit, weniger windfury, der 10% stärkebuff proct weniger. 
noch schlimmer man macht ein angriffskraft-trinket an und dann trifft man nicht. das ist einfach mal enorm deprimierend. hitcap ftw.

toll hab zwar massig ausdauer, abhärtung und rüstung aber was nützts mir, da ich wenig damage mache ziehe ich eh keine aggro.

alles im allem: einfach zum kotzen.


----------



## Lunatiker (15. August 2008)

Naja, meine Meinung dazu:

Nachts ist ja auch kälter als draußen...

S2 ist auch übrigens besser als T0; T0,5; T1; T2 und T3...

tz, was für ein vergleich...

diese diskussion läuft schon wieder irgendwie ausm ruder.

P.S.: RächtScHreipfEhlÄr sind Peapsichtickt!


----------



## Céraa (15. August 2008)

KICKASSEZ schrieb:


> stimmt. s2 is fast so gut wie t5... also naja kommt auf ansicht an. jedes schaut auf andere skills...



es ist genaugenommen exakt gleichgut. nur das eine ist halt für pvp das 2.beste und das andere für pve!



DarthBana schrieb:


> der unterschied is einfach zwischen T4 und S2 ....trag mal pvp equip in boss kämpfen, was nützt dir das wenn du nach kurzer zeit im boss kampf kein mana mehr hast, fette crits da wirste sicher schnell aggro probleme ziehen. S2 schnell fetten schaden machen um jeden preis. mit dem T4 zeug machst du konstant über den ganzen bossfight guten schaden und solltest auch keine int probs bekommen wie bei S2



das is das problem, bei castern vor allem das mana...wobei ich finde das das a2 für schamis schon recht gut is - auch für pve...und für meeles is der unterschied (bis auf der fehlende hit) eig auch nich so schlimm.
für trash reichts auf jeden fall, nur bei bossen könnte es probleme gegen mit aggro (vor allem am anfang) aber viel mehr dem fehlenden hit und wenigen mana!

mfg
maxi


----------



## Hinkman (15. August 2008)

GENERELL kann man das nicht sagen!

aber ein Beispiel vom Feral Tank... Hab mir mal eben die Arbeit gemacht:
S2 http://www.buffed.de/charplaner/?u=79115
T4 http://www.buffed.de/charplaner/?u=79114

ich hoffe ich hab nix vergessen!
zu den Stats:
T4
Rüstung: 28357
Gesundheit: 11454
Verteidigung: 419
Ausweichen: 37.58%
Angriffsk. 2142
Kritisch:	19.00%

S2
Rüstung: 23719
Gesundheit: 12134
Abhärtung: 161
Verteidigung: 400
Ausweichen: 37.91%
Angriffsk.	2084
Kritisch:	19.82%

Und zu den Stats, die sind ungebuffed, also auch ohne MDW.
Die Rüssi liegt im Raid, so ziemlich am Cap! Was ein unterschied von vlt max 1% macht...

Und jetzt sagt mir mal wer der bessere Tank ist? Der T4er hat GERADE so seine Crit Immunität, aber in Kara? Gegen Caster? Crap...


----------



## diesirea (15. August 2008)

also ich trage s2 fast komplett und bis jetzt hab ich eher selten int probs bekommen  man muss sich nur einspielen


----------



## raven6666 (15. August 2008)

Naja ich sag mal so mit meinem Healshami bin ich schon froh über bissen s2 paar s2 teile  pve sockeln und sehr gute boni drauf geben schon nen sehr guten bosst auf dem eqip 
ps als heal wayne auf hit ? manareg gut reinsockeln addheal is massig drauf =) mal als heiler ne meinung

http://www.buffed.de/forum/style_emoticons...fed/victory.gif
http://www.buffed.de/forum/style_emoticons...fed/victory.gif


----------



## Ahramanyu (15. August 2008)

Hinkman schrieb:


> Und jetzt sagt mir mal wer der bessere Tank ist? Der T4er hat GERADE so seine Crit Immunität, aber in Kara? Gegen Caster? Crap...


Der T4 Tank ist der Bessere. Zumal der Rüstungsunterschied der Beiden im Raid weitaus mehr als 1% beträgt.
btw... was hat das mit Castern zu tun?


----------



## Happyfriend (15. August 2008)

Hallo ich wollt ma fragen ob es ok geht wenn man so wie ich(vorkurzen 70 geworden und S2 voll hatt), Kara mitzugehen um da besseres pve zeugs zu sammeln?
Danke im vorraus für Antworten.

Also rede nicht vvom Mage sondern von meinem Main Dudu also nicht die Signatur beachten^^.


----------



## Caidy (15. August 2008)

langsam regen mich die pvp und pve vergleiche extrem auf...


du kannst mit s2 sicherlich anfänglich kara gehen, aber mit ssc etc wird es schwierig weil du NICHTS triffst....

du brauch trefferwertung und reg etc und das hat auch s4 nicht, und nur weils mehr dmg hat heißt es nicht das es besser ist...


du kannst auch net gefrierkost mit gut gekochtem essen vergleichen -_-


und zum poster mit dem tank vergleich... man muss crit und crush immun sein und das biste mit pvp kram nicht.. ok als druide auch so nicht ganz einfach, und evtl zum start machbar, trotzdem fehlt es an entscheidenem* hit!* <----------------


ich versteh net wieso die leute es net kapieren das das nix drauf ist -.- und toll wenn du x rüssi etc hast aber die mobs bei wichtigen sachn verfehlst und die agoro verlierst...


----------



## Redroozer (15. August 2008)

Klassenabhängig^^ Für einen Retri Pala gibts definitiv nix besseres als S2 (S3-S4^^) mit Kara Maggie Gruul krimskrams)) bis TK u.s.w., für einen Holy oder Tank Pala kannste damit dein virtuelles Bankkfach schmücken^^

Jajaaa, ich bin ein full S2 Pala MIT hitcap etc. pp^^(dank geskillter Präzision =+3% hit).  Mein T4 liegt aufer Bank und wartet darauf vom T5 ausgetauscht zu werden^^ 

Achja: und ich gehe zu 80% pve, omg was bin ich ein noob, und mein dmgmeter muss auch kaputt sein, weil ich zu 99% auf Platz 1 stehe^^ 

Fazit: ICH hab den längeren...
...bis Kara / Maggie / Gruul / ZA^^ ist für ein Retri S2 geeignet bzw eh besser als T4. SSC kann man mal reinschauen und Hallo sagen, TK ist so glaube ich die Schere, dmg geht in den Keller, die anderen Raidmitglieder müssen mit Ihrem besseren equip (T5/T6) DEINEN dmg ausgleichen, abgesehen davon ist aber der support nach wie vor nicht zu unterschätzen.

Zu "S2 in 2-3 Tagen farmen" --->öhm wir reden hier von der klassischen variante, nicht vom botten!

Zu der Diskussion hier überhaupt: kein ergebnis in sicht^^ obwohl es offensichtlich ist: Klassenabhängig


----------



## Steinmetz666 (15. August 2008)

Also ich weiß nicht ich denke alle die hier sagen  s1/s2 usw sind super für pve behaupte ich mal haben keine ahnung (ich rede hier jetzt nur von huntern jetzt aber bei anderen klassen wird es wohl auch nicht anders ausehen^^)

Erstmal ist dein mana viel zu niedrig dir fehlt massig ap hit sowieso manareg fehlt dir auch also ich möchte in meiner grp keine leute mit irgendwelchen S sets haben weil auch da dan meistens auch noch das klassenverständniss fehlt.

Und was hatt man davon mit 12 k hp in kara herumzurennen und vielleicht seinen 34 % crit wenn du eh nichts triffst und und nach 2 min oom bist von dem ap defizit gar nicht zu reden.

Hab mit meinem hunter T4 eq und gecrafte schlutern aus bt und heromarken eq locker 2200 ap selfbuffed +hitcap in S2 hast du vielleicht  1200-1400 ap 0 hit aber dafür 7 % crit mehr ich glaube das bringt 0.

Und vom dps loost sowieso jeder S eq hunter gegn normal Eq Pve hunter ab meine meinung .

Ich würde lieber jemanden mit D3 mitnehmen in ne hero oder kara als jemanden mit S1/2/3/4  denke das sehen auch viele andere raidleiter so.

Mfg 

p.S  Dispelled words are creative


----------



## Natsumee (15. August 2008)

bitte 2x überlegen dan posten

mit s2-4 kann kan locker kara gehen

macht mal lieber vergleichen zwischen s2 und t5 in ssc und fds...

ach ja und s2 ist nicht 2t bestes pvp set

s teile haben nichts mit pve zu tun

diejenigen die lieber full s2 raidne gehen sind farmfaule leute die gerne epics in den arsch gestopft haben wollen

und jeder casual mit ca 10 stunden spielzeit die woche kann ins t6 content vorgehen


----------



## peeck (15. August 2008)

hackenberger schrieb:


> bei denn s3 und s4 sachen ist hit drauf net viel aber besser als nix, wenn mann dann die sachen mit pve sachen mischt kommt mann schon auf seinen hit so ist das nicht,
> 
> ich sag mal für kara,gruul und maggie langt das s2,s3,s4 locker aber ab tk ssc usw sollte mann schon die t4 teile haben mann merkt es extrem



Nö. 

Also ich hab S4 handschuhe, Kriegsaxt des rachsüchtigen Gladiators - Veteranen und Verteidiger Items, Anhänger der Zerschmetterten Sonne und die Marken Brust/Hose - also nichts mit T4, bis auf den Helm - den werde ich aber durch den S3 (da ist Trefferwertung drauf, welche auf den S4 Helm fehlt..) Helm austauschen. 

Also ich würde spontan sagen, PvP Equip ist zu 30% sinnvoll - und solange man am Trefferwertungs-Cap ist, was als Draenei leicht zu erreichen ist - kann man den rest mit PvP Equip auffüllen und ist damit recht gut bedient. 

Und ich habe sozusagen PRE-SSC Equip - und bin trotzdem damit locker in der Lage auch nach SSC zu gehen *fg
Was mir ohne PvP (Arena) Equip nicht so leicht möglich wäre... 

http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...amp;n=Smallfoot


----------



## Steinmetz666 (15. August 2008)

Na dan mal viel spass mit nem raid wo alle S eq egal welches set mag ja sein das man damit kara gehn kann aber erstmal 

fehlen dir viele wichtige werte und du wirst niemals so schnell durchsein wie mit pve eq leuten.

Aber ist nur meine meinung ich würde niemanden in meinem raid mitnehmen der nur s teile geleecht hatt und dan bei uns sein pve eq abzustauben will.

Meine meinung ist wer pve machen will soll sich auch das eq besorgen ich zieh leiber wenn durch kara der sein d3 hatt und heros abgefarmt hatt als einen mit nem S set


p.S Dispelled words are creative


----------



## Lisutari (15. August 2008)

PvP Zeug ist für Raids sehr sehr schlecht, ja man kann mit PvP Zeug Kara, aber nur weil man auch mit Blau/Lila (nichtPvP Zeug) rein kann. Aber unsere Gilde nimmt keine Pvp Equipten leuten auf, auch nicht als wir noch Kara gegangen sind.


----------



## peeck (15. August 2008)

Steinmetz666 schrieb:


> Na dan mal viel spass mit nem raid wo alle S eq egal welches set mag ja sein das man damit kara gehn kann aber erstmal
> 
> fehlen dir viele wichtige werte und du wirst niemals so schnell durchsein wie mit pve eq leuten.
> 
> ...



Ich habe bei meine S4 Teilen immer gepasst - no need. Nicht das ich nicht Kara gegangen bin, oder Grull - Magi. Aber 
bis auf Marken, Ringe und Umhang hab ich bisher weniger erwürfelt. Weil es einfach schlechter ist als die Kombination aus Marken und PvP Items. Bin aber ja ehrfürchtig beim v. Auge - was eigentlich ausreichend sein sollte als Beweis das ich ab und an in Kara war ^^


----------



## Hinkman (15. August 2008)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Der T4 Tank ist der Bessere. Zumal der Rüstungsunterschied der Beiden im Raid weitaus mehr als 1% beträgt.


im Gegenteil, im Raid ist der Rüssi unterschied NOCH VIEL kleiner... da es am Cap liegt! Nehmen wir mal ein Heilschami, der proct 25% Rüssi, dann bist du auch ohne Raid am Cap...


Ahramanyu schrieb:


> btw... was hat das mit Castern zu tun?


Es gibt diverse Inis, Raids wo du eine Menge an Caster hast. Und nun stell mal ein S2 und ein T4 Tank da hin...
Rüssi nützt ja auch so viel Gegen Zauber? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nekramcruun (15. August 2008)

nighthawk25 schrieb:


> Also ich würde mein T4 nie mit S2 oder so vergleichen, dafür habe ich zu viel Spaß gehabt um es zu bekommen und ich habe die Inis mal gesehen.



stell dir mal vor es gibt leute die auch am pvp spass haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlizzLord (15. August 2008)

Ich will sehen wie du in 2-3 Tagen an S2 kommst also willst du mir erzählen das du 2-3 tage dauerhaft durchspielst weil sonst schaffst du das nich cO


----------



## Nekramcruun (15. August 2008)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Ich will sehen wie du in 2-3 Tagen an S" kommst also willst du mir erzählen das du 2-3 tage dauerhaft durchspielst weil sonst schaffst du das nich cO


 /signed


----------



## haro3777 (15. August 2008)

hallo zusammen,

also ich finde es persönlich ein wenig komisch, wie hier über das S2 set gesprochen wird. Also ich habe das Problem, dass ich selten spielen kann und somit nie viel Zeit habe, um auch mal Kara etc. zu gehen. Also ich bin mit meinem kumpel gleichzeitig 70 geworden. Unsere Gilde ist auch nicht unbedingt die schlechteste und er ist direkt mit nach Kara gegangen. Er hat halt mehr Zeit als ich. Nach 2 Wochen (2 Runs) hatte er bereits 2 T4 Teile + Marken und noch andere nützliche Items. Er hatte natürlich auch das Glück, dass die meisten Gildenmitglieder nur noch Marken farmen.

So jetzt zu mir. Ich gehe das Spiel etwas anders an. Habe mir gedacht, dass ich auch Epic haben will. Nun ist es ja so, dass man pro  S2-Teil 20 oder 30 Marken braucht und zusätzlich 10000-14500 Ehrenpunkte. Das mit den Marken geht ja noch, aber die Punkte sind mühsam zu holen. Und da ich ein Alli-Spieler bin, bekomme ich auch fast immer nur 1 Marke und kaum Punkte, weil die Horde meistens einfach zu stark ist. Ich werde fast nur geschlachtet, da die Gegner fast alle Full-Epic haben. Wie soll ein "Gelegenheitsspieler" wie ich, da überhaupt eine Chance haben. 

Für mich ist es blöde Laberei, wenn ich hier lese, dass S2 "sooo" einfach zu bekommen ist. Von wegen 2-3 Tage alle Teile. Ich habe bereits fast alle marken (Abzeichen) zusammen und komme gerade mal auf 1 S2-Teil. 

Meiner Meinung nach ist es mit einer "einigermaßen" guten Gilde leichter T4-Teile + weiter Epic-Teile, Waffen, Schilder sowie Rezepte und ander nützliche Items zu erhalten, als ein komplettes S2-Set. Zumal man mit S2-Set ja noch nicht einmal komplett Lila ist.


----------



## Soramac (15. August 2008)

Season 2 kann man überhaupt nicht mit T4 vergleichen, da fehlt einiges an MP5 und Intelligenz. Zwar kann man Karazhan gehen mit Season 2, aber für die nächsten Raid-Instanzen nicht zum empfehlen, an allen PvP Sets, fehlen sehr wichtige Attribute. Kann man durch Sockel und Verzauberungen kriegen, aber reicht nicht aus.


----------



## Soramac (15. August 2008)

~ gelöscht durch Doppelpost


----------



## wtiger78 (15. August 2008)

so nun melde ich mal auch zu wort 
Bin BM 41/20/0 Skillung und habe Beide sets komplet sowohl T4 als auch das S2 set und muss leider sagen das auch in istanzen man als jäger das S2 verwenden kann und ich sogar mehr schaden ausstoss haben mit den s2 als mit dem T4

so nun sind auch wie ich lese einige dabei die schreiben bosskämpfe mit s2 unmöglich komisch davon merke ich nichts den ich mache mit dem S2 eqipt und aspeckt der viper noch immer mehr dps als mit dem T4 set und falken aspeckt

als beispiel nehme ich mal nen Kampf gegen Grauen aus der tiefe von ssc  

T4 790dps schnitt
S2 980dps schnitt 

sind raidbuffet werte und mit ein und der selben Gruppe in der selben aufstellung da es sich um eine stammgruppe handelt

in einen punkt habt ihr recht
T4>S1
T5>S2

also wen ihr die diskusion richtig führen wollt dann vergleicht einmal T5 mit dem S2 set

und noch ein Punkt ist das auch nicht jede Klassen das S2 besser ist als T4 ist gerade mal bei den Jäger so einen S2 Tank,Mage,Hexer haben gerade nur nachteile in Pve mit den S teilen


----------



## Bezai auf Azshara (15. August 2008)

Also man KANN mit S1 Kara ohne Probleme (allein die S2 Armbrust vom Hunter hat 5 dps mehr als Kara-Endboss Bogen)
man kann sogar mit grün/blau Equip auf 70 Kara und man kann auch mit 68 und grünem Equip Kara, wenn man tank und min 2 heiler PvE-Epic hat und den oben genannten 2 mal und den blauequipten 4 Mal.
Und wer jetzt waynt: ne geht ja garnicht... 
Haben wir erst letzte Woche gemacht. 
Mit "No Skill Just Epixs" geht das natürlich nicht....

Noch ein Hinweis:
Wer sich als ALLY S2 farmen will sollte dies auf 69 machen, denn da verliert die Horde auch mal.
Außerdem bumsen einen nicht alle Weg nur weil sie sich mit Ebay-Gold t6-Items gekauft haben...


----------



## peeck (15. August 2008)

haro3777 schrieb:


> hallo zusammen,
> 
> also ich finde es persönlich ein wenig komisch, wie hier über das S2 set gesprochen wird. Also ich habe das Problem, dass ich selten spielen kann und somit nie viel Zeit habe, um auch mal Kara etc. zu gehen. Also ich bin mit meinem kumpel gleichzeitig 70 geworden. Unsere Gilde ist auch nicht unbedingt die schlechteste und er ist direkt mit nach Kara gegangen. Er hat halt mehr Zeit als ich. Nach 2 Wochen (2 Runs) hatte er bereits 2 T4 Teile + Marken und noch andere nützliche Items. Er hatte natürlich auch das Glück, dass die meisten Gildenmitglieder nur noch Marken farmen.
> 
> ...



Da hast du recht. Ich spreche aber extra nicht über S2, erstens ist das für PvE nicht umbedingt sinnvoll - und es gibt eindeutig bessere items - die leichter zu erreichen sind, oder einfach besser sind. 

Beispiel für einfach zu erreichen und gutes Item: 
Für Jäger: http://wow.buffed.de/?i=34014
Hier brauchst du ein Arena Team - und ca. 3 Wochen (jede Woche 1 Stunde) - bis du diese Waffe bekommst. 

Beispiel für gutes, dafür aber etwas aufwendig zu erreichendes Item: 
http://wow.buffed.de/?i=33895

Beide sind nicht so aufwendig und besser als alles was in Kara/Gruul/Magi dropped. 
Natürlich kann man mit reinem PvP Equip, die schweren 25er vergessen. Aber es gibt immer 
einige Ausnahmen, wo das PvP Equip lange Zeit, manchmal bis BT, besser als alles andere im PvE ist.


----------



## Klos1 (15. August 2008)

Syned schrieb:


> Hi!
> Ich habe gerade mal die beiden Set vom Jäger verglichen und musste feststellen damit das T4 Set sowas fürn Arsch ist!
> Bei allen Werten ist das S2 Set besser bis auf Int und Angriffskraft, dafür aber fast doppelt soviel bew und Ausd und sogar 4mal soviel crit!
> 
> ...



S2 Set in 2-3 Tagen? Zockst du dann durch und ernährst dich während dessen mittels Schläuchen zugeführter Flüssignahrung? Und T4 schwer zu bekommen? Jeder Schimpanse kann durch Kara rennen, sorry.

Desweiteren wurde ja schon gesagt, daß beide Sets nicht zu vergleichen sind. Bei manchen Klassen ist es sogar ganz extrem. Nimm dir doch mal als Tank das PVP-Set und renne dann in größere Instanzen um
dort den Maintank zu mimen. Da wirst du sehr schnell auf Grund laufen. Andere Klassen wie der Schurke hingegen können wohl sehr gut mit dem S2 in Instanzen leben.

Wobei aber auch hier der Schaden verglichen mit dem PVE-Pendant etwas schmäler ausfällt. Ist einfach Fakt.

Ausserdem geht das Geheule, von wegen Epix for free langsam auf den Senkel. Dann hol dir doch einfach das Ehre-Set und gut ist. Wer zwingt dich, nach Kara zu gehen? Wenn du da eh nur wegen irgendwelchen virtuellen Items reinspringst und nicht auch des Spaßes willen, dann tut es mir eh leid. Eine aktive Beteiligung mal vorausgesetzt bin ich sowieso der Meinung, daß PVP bei weitem anspruchsvoller ist als PVE, da hier die Mobs immer nur das gleiche machen. Ist zumindest meine Ansicht. Der Unterschied der Sets ist immer noch groß genug, so das beides seine Daseinsberechtigung hat.


----------



## peeck (15. August 2008)

Klos schrieb:


> Und T4 schwer zu bekommen? Jeder Schimpanse kann durch Kara rennen, sorry.



Also T4 Helm, nachdem 25 Run (also nach 25 Wochen) das erste mal bei uns gedropped.. 
Das würde ich schon als Aufwand bezeichnen...

P.S. 

will trotzdem den S3 Helm... *fg 
und bin bestimmt nicht wegen den T4 Helm nach Kara gegangen - sondern eher wegen den Marken.


----------



## Godo (15. August 2008)

Der Vergleich ist sehr klassenabhängig, als meleeschami ist s1 bereits besser als t4, selbst wenn man ausdauer nicht mitzählt. Zu heutigen Zeiten ist es ohnehin einfacher an t4 als s2 zu kommen, denn wie bereits erwähnt wurde kann jeder schimpanse kara ohne probleme schaffen, und dazu braucht man keine epixxx. Mein frischer 70er hexer dessen höchste instanz bisher schlabby non hero war hat sich auch nach einem kararun über massenweise t4 und ähnlichen non-set Kram gefreut. Wohingegen man für s2 schon einige Zeit lang ehre farmen muss.


----------



## DerPaladinSchlechtHin (15. August 2008)

du vergleichst es falsch  da S1 und T4 sozusagen gleich wertig ist und S2 mit T5
auserdem ist sind die Tier sets PvE Sets und die Saison Sets PvP Sets
PvP Sets haben meist viiieeel mehr Ausdauer da man im PvP auch einstecken muss 
und mir ist auch schon aufgefallen das man mit PvP Sets im PvP weniger Dmg macht wie mit den PvE Sets im PvP 
dafür hält man aber halt mehr aus
und mit PvP Sets im PvE  machste auch weniger Dmg und du Verfehlst auch sehr oft weil du keine Trefferwertung hast 

Ps: ich hatte selbst S1 Retri Set und T4 tank und Retri Set (pala)


----------



## gorlash (15. August 2008)

Eben, man kann doch PVP-Equip nich mit PVE-Equip vergleichen. Ich hab ne Hexe und wenn ich mich 
mit andern vergleich die PVP Equip haben die schneiden immer schlechter ab im Raid.
Is einfach so. Wär ja auch doof wenns da keinen Unterschied gäbe. Dafür is es PVP-Equip.


----------



## Topsecret (15. August 2008)

Kann mich nur anschließen S2 ist für PVP gedacht, jedoch muß ich sagen, es ist auch ein guter Anfangspunkt um in gute Inis zu gehen.
Jemand der bis 70 nur gelevelt hat und die ganzen Inis einfach ignoriert hat, ist nicht gerade Kara geeignet, jemand mit S2 schon, wobei dieser halt fehlendes Mana usw. durch Tränke u.ä. ausgleichen muß.

Gruß


----------



## Klos1 (15. August 2008)

peeck schrieb:


> Also T4 Helm, nachdem 25 Run (also nach 25 Wochen) das erste mal bei uns gedropped..
> Das würde ich schon als Aufwand bezeichnen...
> 
> P.S.
> ...



Ich meinte damit nicht das Dropverhalten, sondern den Anspruch an sich, den diese Instanzen voraussetzen. Das es Teile gibt, die einfach nicht dropen ist mir schon bewusst. Habe pre BC auch incl. 
Naxx alles geraidet und selber oft schon unzählige Monate auf bestimmte Items gewartet, wie etwa damals der Dolch von Ragna. Das ist halt dann Pech. Und ja, es steht ausser Frage, daß raiden viel mehr Zeit kostet, als PVP. Allein schon das ganze Drumherum mit Forum anlegen, DKP's verwalten, den ganzen Sauhaufen unter einem Hut zu bekommen usw. Vom Anspruch her sehe ich aber nichts, was PVP übertreffen würde.

Einmal die Taktik begriffen, ist es kein Problem mehr. Unzählige Addons und ausgiebige Bossbeschreibungen tun ihr übriges. Respekt habe ich da nur von den Jungs, die irgendwelche firstkills einfahren, also sprich ohne jede Hilfe die Taktik in professionieller Geschwindigkeit erarbeiten. 

Ansonsten ist es halt jedem selbst überlassen, was er tun will. Nur er soll es bitte tun, ohne wie ein Kleinkind rumzuheulen, weil andere etwas bekommen, was weniger Zeit in Anspruch nahm.
Das ist jetzt nicht auf den TE bezogen, bitte das zur Kenntniss zu nehmen. Aber gibt genug traurige Beispiele hier, wo man sich einfach nur noch fragen muss, ob jene das Spiel Wow wirklich noch verkraften.

P.S. zu den Posts über mir. Kann ich völlig zustimmen. PVE-Equip ist immer noch eine Klasse für sich, wenn es um Schaden oder z.b. auch Manapool geht. Bau dir mal nen Schurken zusammen, einmal aus S3 und dann einen T6. Allein schon von der AP her sind hier Welten dazwischen. Also wie schon gesagt, beide Sets sind unterschiedlich genug.


----------



## Irmeli (15. August 2008)

Ich denke, dass die Diskussion, wie sie mom geführt wird, nicht sehr viel bringen wird.

Grundsätzlich:

Vegleich T4 <-> S2 finde ich ungünstig, da die Markenartikel auf der Sonneninsel (teilweise besser als T5) wie auch die Items aus ZA (teilweise besser als T5) nicht berücksichtigt werden.

Zudem ist eine generelle Aussage nicht möglich, da es für unterschiedliche Klassen unterschiedlich zu bewerten wäre.

Mein Equipp (PvE) besteht nur noch aus Items aus ZA und Maken-Items und Items aus MH und BT (keine Set-Items). Ups, habe die geschneiderten Items vergessen! Meine angehäuften DKP's verwende ich nur noch für T6 oder Geleichwertiges.

Auch mit S3 brauche ich einen Vergleich im PvE od. BG (wäre unsinnig) nicht zu fürchten!

=> mein Equip


----------



## Flooza (15. August 2008)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Ich will sehen wie du in 2-3 Tagen an S" kommst also willst du mir erzählen das du 2-3 tage dauerhaft durchspielst weil sonst schaffst du das nich cO




hab mit meinem hunter es in 3 tagen geschaft(ca.12-13std/tag) s2 komplett zu holen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

p.s. kleiner Tipp: macht es auf lvl 69. Da gibt es zwar weniger offene BG´s aber man siegt zu 90%. So auf meinem Server....


----------



## haro3777 (15. August 2008)

Ich finde es gut, dass man hier doch auch vernünftige Komentare bekommt. 

S2 und T4 sind wohl auch nicht unbedingt vergleichbar. habe mir die Set's mal bei Buffed genauer angesehen. Aber ein "Gelegenheitsspieler" wie ich braucht auch nicht die höchsten Werte. S2 ist schon "klasse" für mich. Ich spiele einen Protect-Pala und mache meistens nur Quests. Die Werte sind in diesem Fall, mehr als ausreichend. Die T4 Teile sind für diese Skillung "meiner" Meinung nicht besser. Im Gegenteil, mit S2 erziehle ich im normalen Questbereich bessere Werte.  

Man muss halt immer sehen, was will ich und was brauche ich dafür. Für die High-End Ini's ist so ein S2-Set auch nix mehr. Aber im PVP-Bereich ist es gut. Dafür wird eine T4 oder T5 Spieler einen gleichstarken S2 auch nicht mal eben bezwingen.


----------



## Spliffmaster (15. August 2008)

S2 ist Crap und wird niemals an die t teile drankommen weil einfach die wichtigsten werte fehlen !

Wenn man sich dass T4 oder T5 , ZA equip zusammengefarmt hat ,dann weiß man wenigstens dass man was erreicht hat wo auch ein bissl Arbeit dahinter gesteckt hat . Ausserdem finde ich macht es auch mehr Spass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Irmeli (15. August 2008)

Spliffmaster schrieb:


> S2 ist Crap und wird niemals an die t teile drankommen weil einfach die wichtigsten werte fehlen !
> 
> Wenn man sich dass T4 oder T5 , ZA equip zusammengefarmt hat ,dann weiß man wenigstens dass man was erreicht hat wo auch ein bissl Arbeit dahinter gesteckt hat . Ausserdem finde ich macht es auch mehr Spass
> 
> ...



Na na, x-mal Kara farmen ist auch nicht das Gelbe vom Ei. Des Spass ist höchsten dann vorhanden, wenn man sein Marken-Item abholt.


----------



## haro3777 (15. August 2008)

Was habe ich den erreicht, wenn mich 6-7 starke Spieler (T5-T6) durch Kara ziehen??? Toll schnelles Epic!!! Mehr nicht. 

Wenn du mal mit grünen und blauen Teilen im Aratibecken warst, zudem noch Alli spielst, kannst du mir bestimmt besser sagen, wer mehr erreicht hat um sein Set voll zu machen.

Alles immer im Sinne der Betrachters. :-)


----------



## Spliffmaster (15. August 2008)

Ich hab eigentlich alles von Marken bis auf die Armbrust xD

und wieso ?.....kara macht doch Laune ^^


----------



## DerPaladinSchlechtHin (15. August 2008)

Irmeli schrieb:


> Na na, x-mal Kara farmen ist auch nicht das Gelbe vom Ei. Des Spass ist höchsten dann vorhanden, wenn man sein Marken-Item abholt.



ich versteh garnicht wo da der Unterschied ist -.- leute gibts...
ob man jetzt X mal kara farmt für t4 sachen oder Heros für marken das ist vollkommen gleich weil die T4 sachen droppen nicht wirklich nur  in Kara 
Wenn dann würde ich sagen das T Sets farmen mehr arbeit ist wie marken farmen weil man bei den T sets nie genau weis wann man fertig ist
droppt bei euch irgentwo T4 in 5er instanzen? oO

Lesen, Denken, Schreiben, Denken, Posten =)


----------



## Sano (15. August 2008)

DarthBana schrieb:


> lass mich kurz überschlagen....für kara brauchste denn ungefär 30mana tränke mit s2set...mit t4 set und aspekt der viper an brauchste garkein, machst n tick weniger dmg und das wars und wenn du durch kara bist kein item abgestaubt hast haste 30mana tränke verballert bist dafür 30g+ los und noch ma 30g fürs reppen...hat sich ja dann richtig geil gelohnt =P



GENAU diese DENKWEISE ist zur zeit der grund 
warum so viele spieler in gruppen 

1. rumweinen das es mal wieder nen wipe gab und das es ja garkeinen spass macht zu sterben ...
2. nicht teamfähig sind indem sie mitstreiter beleidigen weil alle ausser ihnen ja so garkeinen durchblick haben
3. nichts können (stichworte aggroklau durch den ersten schuss=krit, eisfalle was ist das?, och ist das schaf niedlich 
... dirket mal druff)

ne ne ne, wenn ich sowas lese dann denke ich mir nur 

DANN BLEIB BEIM PVP UND VERMIESE UNS PVEler, DIE NOCH SPASS AN DER INSTANZ HABEN, NICHT DEN TAG !!!!

habe fertig

mfg


----------



## Xenmuron (15. August 2008)

- T4 hat mehr Trefferwertung. Was nützen ein paar Punkte kritische Trefferwertung mehr, wenn die Angriffe gar nicht treffen?
- Es fehlt Intelligenz und dadurch ist der Manahaushalt eingeschränkt. Macht sich in einer Hero sicher nicht so bemerkbar, da auch dort die Bosse in der Regel schnell am Boden liegen. Raidbosse leben aber länger!
- Bei den meisten T4 Sets werden deutlich bessere Setboni geboten als bei den PvP Sets.


----------



## Irmeli (15. August 2008)

DerPaladinSchlechtHin schrieb:


> ich versteh garnicht wo da der Unterschied ist -.- leute gibts...
> ob man jetzt X mal kara farmt für t4 sachen oder Heros für marken das ist vollkommen gleich weil die T4 sachen droppen nicht wirklich nur  in Kara
> Wenn dann würde ich sagen das T Sets farmen mehr arbeit ist wie marken farmen weil man bei den T sets nie genau weis wann man fertig ist
> droppt bei euch irgentwo T4 in 5er instanzen? oO
> ...



Wer spricht denn von T4 in 5er-Inzen? Ich bestimmt nicht. Allerdings sind die Items in ZA oder Marken-Items besser als T4 (=> Markenrun Kara oder ZA gehen).

P.S. Habe Gruul und Maggi auch kennengelernt. Die haben leider nur T4!^^


----------



## Two (15. August 2008)

für hunter taugen die S sachen nichts im pve
am anfang ja, nur die s hat einfach zu wenig dmg, mana und trefferwertung
was bringt dir abhärtung und ausdauer in einem boss kampf?
ich habe schön öfters in ini. gesehen das s2 hunter weit weniger dmg machen als ein hunter mit etwas kara epic und vor allem mit t4
am anfang ist es schon net aber nur zur ergenzung ganz s2 bringt nicht viel im pve


----------



## Gerti (15. August 2008)

Lunatiker schrieb:


> S2 ist auch übrigens besser als T0; T0,5; T1; T2 und T3...



T3 hat in dem Falle des Hexers  nur die Sockel weniger, ohne Sockel wäre t3 gleichwertig, wenn nicht sogar wegen den Setboni besser.

Und ein BSP dafür, dass PvE Gear > PvP Gear im PvE: 2 Hexer, beide Opfergeskillt, haben beide etwa 1150 Spell dmg... Der eine fährt 1200 Dps der andere ist bei so 800 im Bossfight...


----------



## Two (15. August 2008)

Sano schrieb:


> GENAU diese DENKWEISE ist zur zeit der grund
> warum so viele spieler in gruppen
> 
> 1. rumweinen das es mal wieder nen wipe gab und das es ja garkeinen spass macht zu sterben ...
> ...


 hast du überhaubt dein zitat gelesen?

er sagt was über s2 weil man kaum mana hat also viele manatränke braucht und du redest was von nichts können Oo und er sagte auch nicht das er kein spaß hat, ich würde auch nicht kara gehen wenn ich jedes mal über 200g ausgeben müsste


----------



## ReWahn (15. August 2008)

haro3777 schrieb:


> Was habe ich den erreicht, wenn mich 6-7 starke Spieler (T5-T6) durch Kara ziehen??? Toll schnelles Epic!!! Mehr nicht.
> 
> Wenn du mal mit grünen und blauen Teilen im Aratibecken warst, zudem noch Alli spielst, kannst du mir bestimmt besser sagen, wer mehr erreicht hat um sein Set voll zu machen.
> 
> Alles immer im Sinne der Betrachters. :-)



Ohja. Hier mal typische Arathibecken-Sätze auf Allyseite:
"Bleibt bei der Basis, dann gewinnen die schneller und wir können mehr bgs machen!"
"Die gewinnen doch eh, versuchts gar nicht erst, dann haben wir in 3 min unsere marke!"

Ich seh schon, sehr viel arbeit steckt hinter dem s2 set -_-

Und wenn du 7 Leute mit t5/t6 dazu bringen kannst, duch kara zu ziehen, dann hast du garantiert im vorfeld etwas getan, weshalb sie dir  einen gefallen schuden...
Im Normalfall geht man nach Karazhan mit einer Gruppe, die blau/t4 niveau hat.
Und ja, es IST schwerer, eine Gruppe/Gilde zu finden, die einen mit nach Kara holt, als sich fürs bg anzumelden....


----------



## Flooza (15. August 2008)

ReWahn schrieb:


> Ohja. Hier mal typische Arathibecken-Sätze auf Allyseite:
> "Bleibt bei der Basis, dann gewinnen die schneller und wir können mehr bgs machen!"
> "Die gewinnen doch eh, versuchts gar nicht erst, dann haben wir in 3 min unsere marke!"
> 
> ...




/sign


----------



## paTschQ (15. August 2008)

was bringt dir der 2er boni im pve? im s2 set?

ausser die handschuhe, dich ich auch trage wenn ich Sv spiele

mfg


----------



## BlizzLord (15. August 2008)

Ach und es kommt immer auf die Klasse an ien healer kannn nicht mit PvP Equip heiler weil er nur OOM gehen würde beim schurken z.B. isses egal da er ja schlecht OOM gehen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Im Normalfall geht man nach Karazhan mit einer Gruppe, die blau/t4 niveau hat.
> Und ja, es IST schwerer, eine Gruppe/Gilde zu finden, die einen mit nach Kara holt, als sich fürs bg anzumelden....



Was is das für eion Argument wir gehen hier davon aus das man bereits ne Gruppe hat <.<"


----------



## SatansZorn (15. August 2008)

naja ohne trefferwertung hauste doch jeden schlag daneben im pve
also ich nehm lieber mein t4 zum pve als s2  
s2 natürlich wiederum lieber im pvp als t4


----------



## Secondsight (15. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> und du hast keine ahnung
> 
> wir reden hier von FULL PVP oder FULL PVE nicht von 1-2 pvp teil
> klar geht das gut so aber nicht wem man so ziemlich nur pvp equipt bist und wen du s1 und t4 hast wirst sicher einen untershcied merken




Ich will ja hier keinen Angreifen aber er hat das ganze wenigstens in einem etwas anspuchsvollerem Kontext übertragen ich glaube du hast keine ahnung


----------



## -Ráptòr- (15. August 2008)

t4 ist in der tat von den stats und vom setbonus den pvpsets unterlegen. Jedoch ist t5 keinesfalls mit s2 zu vergleichen, weil die s-sets vor s3 keinerlei hit/sinnvollen setbonus für hunter bietet. Erst ab s3-s4 sind wieder auch im pve zu gebrauchen, weil dort mehr int/sowie etwa 15 hit pro item drauf sind. nur muss man für pvp farmen und für t4 braucht man nur kurz karah/gruul/maggi gehn und hat an einem abend alles voll (glück beim würfeln vorrausgesetzt=)


----------



## Imladmorgul (15. August 2008)

Ich habe nen ziemlich guten vergleich zwischen den t- und den s-teilen, weil ich 2 hexer habe: 1 für pvp und 1 für pve. 

mit dem pve-hexer bekomme ich im raid nie in manaprobleme und mache wegen der setboni WESENTLICH mehr schaden, als mit meiner s2/s3/s4 hexe. 

ganz offensichtlich wird der unterschied tatsächlich in bosskämpfen. im pve-gear habe ich 186 trefferwertung und treffe vielleicht 1 x pro bosskampf NICHT. im pvp-gear habe ich 50 trefferwertung und da schlägt jeder 4. oder 5. zauber fehl.

als ergänzung, falls jemand partout nicht an t-teile rankommt, ist das pvp-zeug in raids sicher sinnvoll, aber nur mit pvp-teilen in inis zu rennen macht ja überhaupt keinen spass (zumindest in den bosskämpfen nicht, und darum gehts ja).

dazu kommt natürlich noch die skillung. wer sein pvp-set voll hat, der wird sinnvollerweise auch auf pvp geskillt und gesockelt haben, was beim hexer einen unterschied wie tag und nacht zu einer pve-skillung und sockelung darstellt.


----------



## Monyesak (15. August 2008)

s2 = pvp
t4 = pve

wo is das problem, erkenne hier keinen sinn......mal wieder


----------



## Eschar (15. August 2008)

Ich kann da aus eigener Erfahrung sprechen, ich konnte aufgrund Zeitmangels und Schichtarbeit nicht an Raids teilnehmen. 
So blieb mir nur noch Arena und BGs. Hexer und Hunter habe ich auf S2/S3 Equip gespielt. 

Nun habe ich wieder mehr Zeit - doch bei uns auf dem Server ist es sehr schwer ALs PvP ausgestatteter Hexer überhaupt in eine Kara 
Random Gruppe mitgenommen zu werden. Meine Gilde geht nicht mehr Kara von daher bleibt mir das nur so über. 
Es macht jeder T4 Warlock mehr schaden wie ein s2

Meinen Hunter ... mhhhh, da war ich Mal Kara - sage aber von mir aus das die Waffen nice sind vor allem die Armbrust, doch selbst die S3 Axt ist in den Werten nicht mal viel 
besser wie der Schallspeer (PvE).
Bei Bossen kannste einen S equipten Hunter vergessen. 
So viel miss Schüsse das ist der Hammer, es fällt zwar im ganzen nicht auf wenn man ehrlich ist da man an den trashs genug shcaden macht. Aber alles was einen Totenkopf hat kann man vergessen. 
Da macht jeder d3 Rüssi mehr treffer. 

So gesehen statte ich mich jetzt mit HC / Crafting / Marken teilen aus damit ich überhauüt noch eine chance auf einen Raid habe. 

Wie gesagt: Waffen sind echt sehr gut - aber es fehlt den meißten an +hit und auch Mana (Klassenbezogen) S1/S2 und teilweise S3 
Klar gibt es auch Klassen die davon provitieren - aber das ist meiner Meinung nach nur der Feral Druide + Macht der Grollhufe Mix. 


WIe geschrieben - meine Erfahrungen


----------



## Bihd (15. August 2008)

no niemals als mit t4 geh ich ging damals mehr ab als s2kannst ja auch gucken auf be.imba.hu die seite sagt auch das das voll der scheiß ist damit zu raiden mehr als kara sollte man damit nicht gehn


----------



## Heydu (15. August 2008)

DarthBana schrieb:


> der unterschied is einfach zwischen T4 und S2 ....trag mal pvp equip in boss kämpfen, was nützt dir das wenn du nach kurzer zeit im boss kampf kein mana mehr hast, fette crits da wirste sicher schnell aggro probleme ziehen. S2 schnell fetten schaden machen um jeden preis. mit dem T4 zeug machst du konstant über den ganzen bossfight guten schaden und solltest auch keine int probs bekommen wie bei S2




/signed

ich hab immer 2 eq: 1 für pvp und 1 für pve. in raid mit pve eq bin ich meistens an erster stelle als Hunter vom DMG her 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flooza (15. August 2008)

Monyesak schrieb:


> s2 = pvp
> t4 = pve
> 
> wo is das problem, erkenne hier keinen sinn......mal wieder




/sign  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ReNaMoN (15. August 2008)

Tomminocka schrieb:


> Dachte, das GegenStück zu T4 ist S1 und nicht S2, also was soll das Geheule?


Du hast ja sowas von Recht!
Was heult ihr?
Ihr sagt S2 gleicht eher T5 EBEN WEIL ES DAS GEGENSTÜCK ZU T5 IST!
Also warum heult ihr hierrum?!


----------



## Archîlles (15. August 2008)

schonmal vorweg.. ab seite 4 wurds mir zu blöd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



leute die sagen, dass man +hit vernachlässigen kann... können mal schön sterben gehen!
wie ihr halt keine ahnung habt.

bsp. rogue.
ich spiele selber einen, und das nun seit release von wow.
und ich könnte jedesmal anfangen zu lachen.. wobei eher zu heulen, wenn irgendwelche s2 rogues(am besten noch lolstep geskillt) 
denken sie würden dmg im pve machen..
leute, wenn ihr da mit 100 hit rumeiert is nix mit dmg!
der rogue bezieht den größten teil seinen dmg durch den reinen white-dmg. NICHT durch die styles!
das cap liegt bei 363hit.. da fehlt wohl ne menge wenn man nur 100 hat oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mit full t6 bin ich mittlerweile bei 362 und das is auch gut so!

bei anderen klassen sieht das ganze ein wenig anders aus, da diese einfach nicht so hit-lastig sind wie der rogue.
beim hunter könnte ich mir durch aus vorstellen das ein paar s-teile eine nette ergänzung sein könnten.
jedoch möcht ich mir da nicht zu weit aus dem fenster lehnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 selber spiel ich keinen.

hit ist und bleibt wichtig.

pvp sachen gehören ins pvp
pve sachen gehören ins pve(wobei 4 t6-teile plus rest arena gear ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Archîlles (15. August 2008)

ReNaMoN schrieb:


> Du hast ja sowas von Recht!
> Was heult ihr?
> Ihr sagt S2 gleicht eher T5 EBEN WEIL ES DAS GEGENSTÜCK ZU T5 IST!
> Also warum heult ihr hierrum?!




t5 ist sicherlich NICHT das gegenstück zu s2
das einizige was die gemeinsam haben ist das aussehen -.-


----------



## ReNaMoN (15. August 2008)

Naürlich!
Es ist das PvP Gegenstück!
So ist das Gedacht von Blizzard eben deswegen sehen sie doch gleich aus!
S1=T4
S2=T5
S3=T6
S4=Sunwell Krempel!
Es ist nur ein Unterschied ob PvP oder PvE!


----------



## Dragonsdeath (15. August 2008)

Syned schrieb:


> Hi!
> Ich habe gerade mal die beiden Set vom Jäger verglichen und musste feststellen damit das T4 Set sowas fürn Arsch ist!
> Bei allen Werten ist das S2 Set besser bis auf Int und Angriffskraft, dafür aber fast doppelt soviel bew und Ausd und sogar 4mal soviel crit!
> 
> ...


was nützt dir all die crit chance wenn du anch kurzer zeit kein mana mehr hast oder nicht triffst s2 ist einfach pvp eq und t4 pve wenn du noch kein t4 hast kannst du dir ruhig s2 holen und damit kara gehen bis du dort besseres eq hast aber generell is s2 nur für pvp gut


----------



## Deathflower (15. August 2008)

wer sagt s2 wäre fast so gut wie T5....hört auf mit wow...dann muss ich sowas Nicht mehr lesen


danke


----------



## ReNaMoN (15. August 2008)

Achja zur Info guckt ma aufs Item Lvl dann seht ihr ma das alles hier keinen Sinn hat
Dafür gibt es diesen Wert nämlich und bei S2 wird er höher sein!
EBEN WEIL ES ZU T5 GEHÖRT!


----------



## -Ráptòr- (15. August 2008)

> wer sagt s2 wäre fast so gut wie T5....hört auf mit wow...dann muss ich sowas Nicht mehr lesen


   /signed


----------



## Livityy (15. August 2008)

Skill > Equip

S2 afk leechen = no Skill

ergo S2 = crap

das ist auch der Grund warum ich keine Gruppen mit S1/S2 equipten Leuten mache, meine Erfahrung hat einfach gezeigt das 95% von denen die einfachsten Sachen vergimpen.


----------



## Marvlol (15. August 2008)

Blizz macht sowas ja nich unbedacht. Btw für s2 keiner 2-3 Tage , schon mehr.


----------



## S.A. (15. August 2008)

Ich sehs so:

Wer PVP macht soll die PVP sachen tragen... Wer gern inzen usw geht, trägt PVE sachen...
Vll steh ich alleine mit der meinung da, aber ich nehm ungern PVP Ausgestattete mit ZA oda so...
Is einfach nicht das gleiche... MEINER MEINUNG NACH 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber wie gesagt, sieht jeder anders..


----------



## Ahramanyu (15. August 2008)

Hinkman schrieb:


> im Gegenteil, im Raid ist der Rüssi unterschied NOCH VIEL kleiner... da es am Cap liegt! Nehmen wir mal ein Heilschami, der proct 25% Rüssi, dann bist du auch ohne Raid am Cap...
> 
> Es gibt diverse Inis, Raids wo du eine Menge an Caster hast. Und nun stell mal ein S2 und ein T4 Tank da hin...
> Rüssi nützt ja auch so viel Gegen Zauber?
> ...


Das Rüssicap liegt bei ca. 36000 Rüstung. Bin gespannt, wie dein S2-Druide dabei herankommt. Zumal ich behaupten darf, dass weder Priester noch Schamanen in späteren Raidinstanzen die absoluten Tankheiler sind.
Und welche Bosse gibt es denn, die zu tanken sind und dabei fast nur Casten? Aran? Kael? Ich bitte dich, bei 90% der Entcounter bist du mit Rüstung besser dran als mit 1500 HP mehr.


----------



## fereman (16. August 2008)

/sign


----------



## Agrimor (16. August 2008)

Grundsätzlich ist das PVE-Equip fürs PVE auch vorzuziehen. Ausnahmen gibts i.m.h.o. bei bestimmten Situationen. Z.B. wenn man als Jäger bei Gruul Gicherer tanken soll. Es kommt da ja nicht drauf an, ihn möglichst schnell kleinzukloppen, sondern solange auszuhalten, bis sich weitere Teile des Raids um ihn kümmern können. Mit PVP-Equip entlastet man (bei diesem Boss, nicht grundsätzlich) den eingeteilten Heiler und verhindert kritische Situationen, weil man einfach  mehr aushält. *find*


----------



## Arben (16. August 2008)

Fresse ne, diese ewige Diskussion mit PvP und PvE Equip...

Wer PvPmist tragen will soll sich in sein Alterac verziehen und "ownen", im Raid taugen Tx und Markenitems 100mal mehr...


----------



## Tevlin (16. August 2008)

> Ich sehs so:
> 
> Wer PVP macht soll die PVP sachen tragen... Wer gern inzen usw geht, trägt PVE sachen...
> Vll steh ich alleine mit der meinung da, aber ich nehm ungern PVP Ausgestattete mit ZA oda so...
> ...


PvP ausgestattete in ZA? xD kannst du vergessen.
Das Pvp gear ist für Pve ansich crap. Ist mir vorallem bei meinem Schatten Priester aufgefallen.
1. Spell dmg fehlt.. Okay Pvp gear hat ansich schon viel Spell dmg aber beim vergleich T4-S2 hatt man schon mit T4 mehr Spell dmg dazu kommt noch die Willenskraft das beim PVP gear nicht dabei ist und dan noch den riesen Int unterschied. Und was hilft einem ein full S2-S3 hexer mit 13k hp in Zul aman? xD
Also ich finde S2 ist für Kara okay aber spätestens mit zul'aman, SSC oder Fds hörts dan auch schon auf xD


----------



## Doonna (16. August 2008)

Kavu schrieb:


> S2 ist ja auch fast so gu wie t5 weshalb der vergleich eigendlich mal fürn eimer ist.... und naja damals also wirklich damals als man für die season sachen nicht eben bisl afk ins AV gegangen ist... hat man für beides unter umständen gleich lange gebraucht würde sogar sagen bei nem guten raid t4 schneller als s1


s2 fast so gut wie t5 ? Oo ist mir neu. 

1. S2 hat weniger DmG/Heal
2. S2 hat weniger Trefferwertung/Manareg/Int
3. S2 hat ein Set-Bonus der in PvE meistens nix bringt.

Mit T5 geht man schon MH/BT mit S2 nicht(abgesehen von ausnahmen). Also S2 ist nichtmal fast so gut wie T5 in sachen PvE, teils ist T4 da auch besser als S2.


----------



## Comegetsome (16. August 2008)

netter Thread ^^

Ursprung war glaub ich Hunter s2 im Vergleich zum Hunter t4, righty?

Habe gesehen, dass viele Leute vom Hunter wenig Ahnung haben wenn ich immer lese Manareg ap blablup wichtig

Agi>ap

auch10agi>20ap

!!!!

erstens bringen dir die 10 agi noch 0,1% crit, --> +10ap und +0,1%crit macht mehr dps als 20ap und zweitens denk mal an sdk, wenn hier schon von raids gesprochen wird

Zum Thema Mana:
Wer als Bm auf int und manareg setzt hat seine Rota nicht im Griff, kann nicht potten, oder hat nur 2k Mana. MM Hunter sind in Raids eher selten auffindbar (wenig dmg) und sv Hunter dienen eher mehr dem Support als dem reinen Dmg.
Nen Bm kann schon ab 5k mana ohne oom zu gehen längere Bossfights durchrotzen (Teufelsmanatränke ftw ab 90%mana und dann auf cd --> Nottfalls Aspektwechsel)

Hier ein kleiner item Vergleich T4 und S2: (Schulter)

T4:
23Ausdauer
23Intelligenz
2Sockel
19Crit
44Ap
5mp5

S2:
39Ausdauer
27Agi
8Int
2Sockel
11crit
18ap


Auf den t4 Schultern fehlt Beweglichkeit (Hunter stat Nr1!!!) - Hit ist auf beiden nicht.

Und zum Thema Item Vergleich:

Schaut mal auf maxdps.com vorbei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dort ist so einiges Übersichtlich aufgereiht; unter anderem wieviel dps jedes einzelne Item bringt, wieviel dps welcher stat gibt etc...

Weiß nicht mehr was ich noch schreiben wollte, aber einige Pvp Items sind echt sehr gut (auch im Pve) und die Hunter tier sets sind an sich nur wegen der Boni lohnenswert; Die einzigen Imba t6 Hunter items sind die aus sunwell.... Helm ist übelst crappy zB 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Boddakiller (16. August 2008)

Tatsache ist, S2 ist PvP equip, T4 ist PvE Equip. Lass mal einen Krieger in S2 tanken. So siehsts auch bei andren Klassen aus, das ist ein ganz gewaltiger unterschied, vielleicht bemerkst du es nicht so heftig wie der Krieger, der instant unmkippt, aber es ist so.
Wenn du jetzt grün blau equipped bist grad 70 oda so ist das ne Variante, aber wenn du raiden willst ist S2 ein beschissener Einstieg, dann solltest du dir lieber die Mühe machen und paar mal Kara / Gruul + Maggy Raids random suchen und T4 + Hybrids holen, die sind besser für PvP und die Leute halten dich nicht für einen N00b der nur im BG steht und Ehre leecht und dann denkt er hat erstmal bis TK ausgesorgt.

so far 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Agrimor (16. August 2008)

Boddakiller schrieb:


> Tatsache ist, S2 ist PvP equip, T4 ist PvE Equip. Lass mal einen Krieger in S2 tanken. So siehsts auch bei andren Klassen aus, das ist ein ganz gewaltiger unterschied, vielleicht bemerkst du es nicht so heftig wie der Krieger, der instant unmkippt, aber es ist so.
> Wenn du jetzt grün blau equipped bist grad 70 oda so ist das ne Variante, aber wenn du raiden willst ist S2 ein beschissener Einstieg, dann solltest du dir lieber die Mühe machen und paar mal Kara / Gruul + Maggy Raids random suchen und T4 + Hybrids holen, die sind besser für PvP und die Leute halten dich nicht für einen N00b der nur im BG steht und Ehre leecht und dann denkt er hat erstmal bis TK ausgesorgt.
> 
> so far
> ...




Das wurde in den vergangenen Seiten schon mehrfach gesagt aber so einfach ist das nicht. Für manche Klassen (beim Jäger kann ich es selber beurteilen) ist PVP-Equip erstmal durchaus brauchbar. Als ich meinen Feral-Druiden hochgespielt habe, habe ich hingegen nur ein einziges S2-Item (=Rüstung. Schmuck und Ringe nicht gezählt) gefunden, das für den Bären halbwegs zu verwenden war.

Dass sich PVP und PVE hingegen völlig anders spielen ist natürlich eine andere Sache. Nur weil Du das Equip hast, kannst Du Deinen Char noch lange nicht spielen. Ob Du jetzt wie auch immer PVP-Items gesammelt hast, Dich von Freunden solange durch Kara hast ziehen lassen, bis Dein PVE-Equip gut wurde oder Du Deinen Char nur bei Ebay (gut ausgestattet) gekauft hast... spielen können muss man erstmal lernen.


----------



## Spectrales (16. August 2008)

DarthBana schrieb:


> der unterschied is einfach zwischen T4 und S2 ....trag mal pvp equip in boss kämpfen, was nützt dir das wenn du nach kurzer zeit im boss kampf kein mana mehr hast, fette crits da wirste sicher schnell aggro probleme ziehen. S2 schnell fetten schaden machen um jeden preis. mit dem T4 zeug machst du konstant über den ganzen bossfight guten schaden und solltest auch keine int probs bekommen wie bei S2




Aggro ziehen?
Dachte du spielst auch Hunter.


----------



## Boddakiller (16. August 2008)

Agrimor schrieb:


> Das wurde in den vergangenen Seiten schon mehrfach gesagt aber so einfach ist das nicht. Für manche Klassen (beim Jäger kann ich es selber beurteilen) ist PVP-Equip erstmal durchaus brauchbar. Als ich meinen Feral-Druiden hochgespielt habe, habe ich hingegen nur ein einziges S2-Item (=Rüstung. Schmuck und Ringe nicht gezählt) gefunden, das für den Bären halbwegs zu verwenden war.
> 
> Dass sich PVP und PVE hingegen völlig anders spielen ist natürlich eine andere Sache. Nur weil Du das Equip hast, kannst Du Deinen Char noch lange nicht spielen. Ob Du jetzt wie auch immer PVP-Items gesammelt hast, Dich von Freunden solange durch Kara hast ziehen lassen, bis Dein PVE-Equip gut wurde oder Du Deinen Char nur bei Ebay (gut ausgestattet) gekauft hast... spielen können muss man erstmal lernen.



Das stimmt, skill gehört natürlich auch dazu, da kannste das beste equip haben, aber mal davon ausgehend ^^


----------



## Agrimor (16. August 2008)

Boddakiller schrieb:


> Das stimmt, skill gehört natürlich auch dazu, da kannste das beste equip haben, aber mal davon ausgehend ^^



Klar. Aber den Skill wollte ich nur am Rande erwähnt haben. Was ich sagen wollte ist, dass es schon Klassen gibt, die das PVP-Equip im PVE-Content sinnvoll einsetzen können (zumindest bis sie bessers PVE-Zeugs haben).


----------



## Moktheshock (16. August 2008)

Agrimor schrieb:


> Klar. Aber den Skill wollte ich nur am Rande erwähnt haben. Was ich sagen wollte ist, dass es schon Klassen gibt, die das PVP-Equip im PVE-Content sinnvoll einsetzen können (zumindest bis sie bessers PVE-Zeugs haben).



Also mein Krieger rennt zum beispiel auch als in s2 nach kara hab im dmg nie probs und bin auch kein managrab für heiler.


----------



## Steinmetz666 (16. August 2008)

@comegetsome also ich weiß nicht mein hunter ist seit jeher MM geskillt und zieht im dmg jeden Bm hunter mit gleichwertigem Eq ab.

Und als Sv würde ich voll auf agi gehn und das du sagst die dienen nur als support ich weiß nicht hab schon Sv hunter in SSC gesehn (gut hatte auch nettes eq) aber der war im Dmg immer vorne dabei.

Ich denke kommt immer auf den skill und wie man seine fähigkeiten einsetzt.

Und zum thema man braucht kein int oder manareg ich weiß ja nicht was du raidest aber ohne einen bestimmten manapool 
wirst du es schwer haben immer vollen dmg zu fahren und du kannst mir nicht erzähln das du das alles über pots hereinhohlst.Und ich hab lieber mehr mana als das ich immer gezwungen bin die aspekte zu wechseln gerade wenn man noch aspekt des falken geskillt hatt geht dan auch viel dmg verloren.

Naja ich denke hier kann man noch schön weiter diskutieren *G*


p.S Dispelled words are creative


----------



## Khyzer (16. August 2008)

PvP Gear Suxx!

Und btw, wenn ein MM Hunter bei vergleichbaren Gear annähernd so viel Schaden macht wie ein BM Hunter, dann spielt der BM Hunter einfach beschissen. Nummer 1 DD in Burning Crusade ist nun mal der BM Hunter. SV Hunter sind Supporter, dementsprechend auch hier wenig Klassenkenntnis. SV Hunter sind im Mittelfeld anzuordnen, nicht in den oberen Rängen.


----------



## xFraqx (16. August 2008)

DarthBana schrieb:


> lass mich kurz überschlagen....für kara brauchste denn ungefär 30mana tränke mit s2set...mit t4 set und aspekt der viper an brauchste garkein, machst n tick weniger dmg und das wars und wenn du durch kara bist kein item abgestaubt hast haste 30mana tränke verballert bist dafür 30g+ los und noch ma 30g fürs reppen...hat sich ja dann richtig geil gelohnt =P



Free Epix ist halt nicht , muss man auch was für tun..


> PvP Gear Suxx!
> 
> Und btw, wenn ein MM Hunter bei vergleichbaren Gear annähernd so viel Schaden macht wie ein BM Hunter, dann spielt der BM Hunter einfach beschissen. Nummer 1 DD in Burning Crusade ist nun mal der BM Hunter. SV Hunter sind Supporter, dementsprechend auch hier wenig Klassenkenntnis. SV Hunter sind im Mittelfeld anzuordnen, nicht in den oberen Rängen.



So siehts aus.


----------



## Cenarias (16. August 2008)

pvp Equipt is bei fast allen klassen crap außer als Retri Pala hat man meist s3/s4 Handschuhe an.


----------



## Khyzer (16. August 2008)

Effektiv wäre ich für eine 100% Trennung von PvP und PvE Gear. In Raid-Instanzen wird PvP Gear automatisch abgelegt und kann auch nicht wieder angelegt werden. Korrespondierend mit den Flascs für Marken, die funktionieren ebenfalls nur in Raid-Instanzen, der Effekt mit dem Gear wäre ebend umgekehrt, das PvP-Gear funktioniert in Instanzen nicht.

Umgekehrt sollte das natürlich auch für PvE-Gear im PvP gelten, in meinem Fall als Schurke ist es besonders, da alle reinen PvP Schurken an sich gegimpt sind, ihnen fehlen die 3 T6-Teile aus SW mit denen PvE Schurken wie ich in die Arena gehen.

No PvE in PvP, and no PvP in PvE!


----------



## Eckhexaule (16. August 2008)

Der Vergleich hängt! 
1. S1 entspricht T4
2. Leute die mit mir im PVP equip mit wollen haben Pech! Jedes zehnte Mal wird der Boss getroffen.

Warum gibts wohl PVP- und PVE-Sachen?

so long


----------



## saat4ever (16. August 2008)

kann den Leuten nur zustimmen, die S Sets sind zu 99% für Pve crap. Kann sein das es beim Jäger nicht so extrem ist, weiss ich nicht, hab noch nie einen Jäger auf lvl 70 gespielt also kann ich das auch nicht so ein schätzen. Aber was den Hexenmeister angeht kannste die S Sets für PvE echt nicht gebrauchen. Mir ist erst vor 2-3 Wochen passiert das ich mit meinen PvP Gear gegen Magi gekämpft habe. Ich wurde spontan gefragt ob ich nicht kurz maggi helfen kann und wurde hin geportet und hatte noch die PvP Sachen( 1 s2, 3 s3, 1 s4 teil) an weil ich mich am voherigen Tag damit ausgeloggt habe. Natürlich wurde sofort gepullt und ich hatte keine Zeit mehr zum um ziehen. Also eines kann ich dir sagen, wenn ich von 50 mal Verbrennen casten 15 mal getroffen habe war es viel und deswegen ist mir natürlich so viel Dmg abgegangen das ich nur auf Platz 16 mit dem Dmg war. Ohne (Zauber)Trefferwertung wiedersteht der Boss so oft das du extreme Dps einbussen hast, dann kommt noch dazu dast du viel weniger Mana hast als mit den T Sets. 
Also ganz klar PvP Gear ab Za, Gruul und Maggi nicht mehr zu gebrauchen. Dafür siehst du mit t4,t5 im PvP schlecht aus weil du 0 Abhärtung hast. Blizz hat sich dabei schon was gedacht (oder auch nicht).


----------



## jamirro (16. August 2008)

wenn einer alle sockel von pvp items mit trefferwertung sockelt?


----------



## saat4ever (16. August 2008)

jamirro schrieb:


> wenn einer alle sockel von pvp items mit trefferwertung sockelt?



würde nicht wirklich was bringen, als Hexer brauchst du 202 Zaubertrefferwertung.


----------



## Ferox21 (16. August 2008)

Also ich denke auch, dass fürd Raiden die PVP Sachen zum größten teils nutzlos sind. Vor allem die viele Ausdauer und Abhärtung braucht man in Bossfights nicht, wenns zu läuft, wie es laufen soll. Einzig die PVP Waffen können zu Beginn einer Raidkarriere eine gute Option sein, bis was passendes gedroppt ist. Aber eine strikte Trennung würde ich ablehnen, das bestraft wirder nur die SPieler die keine Zeit zum Raiden haben und mehr PVP machen, aber auch mal eine (heroic) Instanz besuchen wollen.

Und nicht jeder Casual Spieler wird sich eine komplette epische PVE und PVP Rüstung zusammensammeln können...


----------



## Marathma (16. August 2008)

Wenn ich das schonwieder lese: "Wenn ich in S2 tanke, blablabla". Niemand tankt in S2/S3/S4. Das ist Off Equip, kein TankEquip.
Ab S3 (und S2 Helm) ist auch Trefferwertung auf den Gegenständen. Für den Krieger ist das Equip optimal.

Hier noch was zum Schluss:
Die PvP Könige fordern ständig Nerfs für alle Klassen nur für die eigene nicht, die Raider heulen weil sie dauernd wegen der PvP Balance generft werden oder eine PvP Waffe einen Tick besser is als die ihre und beide liegen sich heulend in den Armen weil den Casuals angeblich alles umsonst nachgeschmissen wird.


----------



## Zentoro (16. August 2008)

DarthBana schrieb:


> der unterschied is einfach zwischen T4 und S2 ....trag mal pvp equip in boss kämpfen, was nützt dir das wenn du nach kurzer zeit im boss kampf kein mana mehr hast, fette crits da wirste sicher schnell aggro probleme ziehen. S2 schnell fetten schaden machen um jeden preis. mit dem T4 zeug machst du konstant über den ganzen bossfight guten schaden und solltest auch keine int probs bekommen wie bei S2



Das ist Käse. Haben eine Jägerin in der Gilde und sie trägt nur Arena/BG-Sachen. Damit ist sie im DMG immer unter den Top 3.

Und wir reden hier von Gruul, Maggi, erste Bosse SSC und FdS.

Kann es nur bestätigen: Insbesondere beim Jäger ist es eine Frechheit, was man mit dem PvP-Zeug erreichen kann.


----------



## phexus (16. August 2008)

fereman schrieb:


> das  ist halt auch dieses problem das alle denken epic=gut!
> also ganz im ernst wenn ch die auswahl habe zwischen nem d3 char und nem pvp char.gewinnt sicher der d3.
> ich war schon so oft in random raids mit bei wo pvp equipte dabei waren.die waren im dmg meter meistens ziemlich weit unten.....


Das ist nett, meine Jägerin hat, anstatt BGs eben den Stress gehabt, sich durch Instanzen zu fighten um sich D3 und Schmuck zu besorgen. 
Die S2 Hunter haben ebenso ihren Stress gehabt um an ihr Set zu kommen.
Aber dann kann ichs nicht ab wenn es heisst, dass die epic sind und ich nicht und daraufhin bevorzugt werden.
Denn weiter gehts bei mir eben mit hero und Kara und bei S2 ab in die Arena. Wenn die dann bevorzugt werden ist für mich Schluss...


----------



## furzus (16. August 2008)

nighthawk25 schrieb:


> Dann mach weiter PVP.
> 
> Wirst sehen das du mit PVP Equip schwierigkeiten bekommst in Inis mitgenommen zu werden.
> 
> ...





Schon mal überlegt das es sinnvoller wäre wenns sich "schnell" ein jeder ein s2 set "farmt" die aggroverteilung bei pve auch wieder stimmen würde !
auserdem ist pve nach wie vor nur ein spiel gegen dumme bots die so intelligent sind wie dosenbrot und wo mann eigentlich nur hingeht um süße pets oder reittiere zu farmen ^^


----------



## Rôugen (16. August 2008)

Was ich ja lustig finde, dass in diesem Thread viel über Aggroprobleme beim Hunter geredet wird. Bei uns im Raid bekommt kein Hunter einen Segen der Rettung, da es einfach ein verschwendeter Palabuff ist. Ein Hunter hat 30 Sekunden Cooldown auf Todstellen. Weil ein Tank 15-20 Sekunden angetankt hat, und ein Hunter dann Todstellen macht, kommt er mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht mehr an die Aggro des Krieger ran.

Also manchen Leuten kann man nur sagen, l2p Hunter  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Paladone (16. August 2008)

Hab auch nicht alles gelesen aber auf den Arenasets sind genügend sockel um Hit reinzuknallen wenn man unbedingt pve machen will, auch wenns keine Garantie dafür ist in inis mitgenommen zu werden!


----------



## Sailas (16. August 2008)

hm, also mit meinem shadow bin ich 4 teile s2 und 1 teil s4. und genau so geh ich auch pve weil alles andere was ich bisher hatte einfach deutlich weniger spell dmg hat. durch meinen schattengeist, vampirumarmung und ausreichend mana potts komm ich eigentlich selten in oom. durch die geskillte trefferwertung (schattenfokus) hab ich auch mit dem treffen keine probleme. es ist eher die ausnahme das ich mal verfehle. was ich aber auf jeden fall bestätigen kann: ich bin eine tierische aggro sau. besonders wenn ich in meine cast sequenze schattenwort: tod mit einbaue muss ich immer mal wieder dem tank die chance geben etwas aggro vorsprung aufzubauen.


----------



## Belthar (16. August 2008)

Wray schrieb:


> erstmal vorab hab ich mir nicht alles durchgelesen aber meine meinug ist man sollte erstmal t4 und s2 nicht vergleichen weils nicht das gleiche niveau ist...du kannst s1 mit t4 vergleichen und s2 eben mit t5 ... s2 ist in jedem fall besser wie t4, und trefferwertung ist vollkommen überbewertet...



du hast auch keine ahnung oder ?


----------



## toxic-dust (16. August 2008)

PVP equip ist fürs raiden sicherlich nicht unbrauchbar.

Wenn ich in BT 2-3 PVP teile anziehen muss, um auf meine 8500 k HP unbuffed zu kommen, damit ich bei najentus nicht umkippe, dann ist mir s2 lieber als T5. weil ich da überlebe.

Toter DD mit 1300 spelldmg bringt weniger als ein lebendiger mit 1100 und hit trinket.

Und dies gilt für jede klasse.

Holy palas laufen oft mit PVP klamotten, und sie heilen nicht viel schlechter als PVE equipte palas.

Dafür sind sie 4x schneller equipt, brauchen allerdings support in form eines shadows/healschamis um nicht oom zu gehen.

Für den anfang in kara, bzw als ergänzung nach bedarf bei verschiedenen bossen, ist PVP equip nicht verkehrt, auch wenn PVE equip mehr bringen würde.
Wenn nix droppt, hab ich lieber nen pala in s4 als in T4, weil T5/6 nicht vorhanden is.

Die insignie ist auch nicht verkehrt, einige heiler legen diese bei zul jin z.B. an, um der paralyze auf jeden fall zu entgehen, falls massenbannung daneben geht oder in MH.


----------



## Bezai auf Azshara (17. August 2008)

Leute ich weiß endlich wie es gedacht war:
BLIZZARD hat sich einen Gag gemacht und auf das eigentliche PvE-Set ...Gladiator drauf geschrieben und man holt es sich in der Arena/im BG und auf das PvP-Set schreiben sie z.B. Dämonenwandler drauf.
Das haben die so gemacht weil wir erst rausbekommen müssen, dass es so ist.(an sich logisch oder?) 
Außerdem wollten sie, dass PvE-Spieler erstmal PvP machen und andersrum. Auf die Art und Weise hat jeder mal alles gesehn.
Also Leute die sagen: "Äh nur PvE-Items im Raid!" habens nicht verstanden. Es kommt doch immer auf die jeweiligen Stats an... und wie gesagt eigentlich hat Blizzard es nur andersrumgedreht mit den Namen...

Das wissen vor allem DIE Leute!!!, die rumwaynen (so wie ich), weil sie mal wieder in der Arena von nem T6-Vogel weggecrittet wurden, der vllt. keinen Skill aber Equip hatte...




Übrigens @ Hunter Aggro:
Schonmal was davon gehört, dass wir Missdirection-Bots sind und unsere Aggro auch dem Tank direkt geben können? ...


----------



## -Cliv- (18. August 2008)

s2 und t4 kannste ned vergleichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wenn dann s2 und t5 

Warum soll es leichter sein s2 zu bekommen als t4?

Ehrefarmen macht sicher ned soviel spaß wie kara, maggi oder gruul.
Außerdem sind diese Inis wirklich extrem Easy!
Es muss zwar erstmal droppen aber nja.


----------



## SiliTheMage (18. August 2008)

lol manche antowrten überraschen mich echt ^^ t4 so schwerer zu bekommen sein? mittlerweile gibts kara,gruul und maggi rnds und die inis sind sowas von kein problem das man da schnell durch kommt und wenn man mit gilde geht dann isses ja noch leichter 


und im vergleich t4>s2    da im pve gilt hit > all und s2 mal garkein hit hat bevor man nicht am hit maximum ist is das fast das beste attribut um seinen dmg zu steigern


----------



## Laxera (18. August 2008)

fereman schrieb:


> angriffskraft ist eines der wichtigsten atribute eines hunters...int mittlerweile auch.
> was bringt dir der dmg wenn du nach 3  schüssen oom bist.
> 
> pvp setts sind nunmal eher für kurze kämpfe ausgelegt.



a) blöder vergleich
b) aspekt der viper an und keine mana probleme (auch ohne PVP sachen hab ich den immer an, warum pots trinken wenn es auch ohne geht?)

mfg LAX
ps: jäger der aggro zieht ist doof (und wenn doch: Totstellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).....normal aber lässt man tank eh antank-Zeit (wer's net macht der verdient es nicht dann keine aggro zu kriegen xD


----------



## anorianna (18. August 2008)

Syned schrieb:


> ja klar geht es um Spaß aber den zu kriegen muss man erstmal einigermaßen equipt sein. Mit dem mitnehmen werde ich nie Probleme haben da ich Gildenrat bin XD



omg ... Wenn ein offi in meiner Gilde, in der im raid mehr als 2-3 PvP-teile verboten sind, sich drüber hinwegsetzen würde, würde ich ihn absetzen. Die Offis haben sich allken voran daran zu halten Oo

Zur Crit/Trefferwertung: Deine 34% crit mögen zwar nett sein, aber wenn du nur 80% triffst, is das doof. Da du nur 80%*34%=27% crittest. Wenn du nu also im PvE-Equip nur 25% crit hast, kommste fast auf den gleichen crit-schaden raus. Abgesehen davon, dass du INSGESAMT häufiger triffst. Wer nicht am Hitcap ist, sollte auch nicht T5 oder höher gehen.


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (18. August 2008)

> s2 und t4 kannste ned vergleichen smile.gif Wenn dann s2 und t5



Klar, das kann man vergleichen!
Für mein erstes T5 Teil musst ich erst 5er, Kara, Gruul, Za, FdS und Ssc machen,
für mein erstes S2 Teil hab ich mich ins Alterac gesetzt und bin AFK gegangen, klar, das sollte man vergleichen....
Die meisten Leute hier haben echt absolut keine Ahnung...



> Wer nicht am Hitcap ist, sollte auch nicht T5 oder höher gehen.



Bullshit.
´N Magier ohne Hitcap nehm ich nicht mal mit nach kara.


----------



## Sakii (18. August 2008)

Syned schrieb:


> Hi!
> Ich habe gerade mal die beiden Set vom Jäger verglichen und musste feststellen damit das T4 Set sowas fürn Arsch ist!
> Bei allen Werten ist das S2 Set besser bis auf Int und Angriffskraft, dafür aber fast doppelt soviel bew und Ausd und sogar 4mal soviel crit!
> 
> ...



Kackb00n hoch10

Leute die meinen PvP>PvE eqp einfach mal wieder ins Stargebiet schicken, weil die 0 Plan vom Spiel haben.

Flame On


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (18. August 2008)

> Leute die meinen PvP>PvE eqp einfach mal wieder ins Stargebiet schicken, weil die 0 Plan vom Spiel haben.



Danke.
Irgendwer musste es ja mal sagen


----------



## Sepirot (18. August 2008)

Laxera schrieb:


> b) aspekt der viper an und keine mana probleme (auch ohne PVP sachen hab ich den immer an, warum pots trinken wenn es auch ohne geht?)



und jegliche hunter die manatränke schlucken werden (bei gleichem equip, gleicher rota etc, noobs ohne ahnung natürlich nich) immer mehr dmg machen als du, da sie aspekt des falken anhaben, das is wirklich so glaubs mir... 

manche geben hier echt son müll von sich... das is genau dasselbe, wie wenn leute die mit dem main also auch dem char mit dem sie ssc etc. raiden wollen, nichmal komplettes marken zeug haben, aber schon schön die epic sockel verkaufen um gold zu haben... oder leute die nich verzaubern um en epic flugmount zu holen... leute die kein bufffood nutzen... alles das selbe... kann ich alles gleichgut leiden... 

naja zum eigentlichen thema:
mit pvp equip kommt nie so viel dmg rüber wie mit pve zeug, da wie schon so oft gesagt wurde hit fehlt, ausserdem fehlt bei manaklassen noch sehr oft viel mana... naja eigentlich wollte ich nur böse gegen den hunter mit dauer aspekt der viper sein... weil alles was ich zum thema gesagt habe wurde mehrfach genannt...

MFG Altaír


----------



## Huntêr1982 (18. August 2008)

wenn ich sowas schon höre wird mir anders echt mal,

ich habe mal nen vergleich mit meinem jäger und nem s3 jäger gezogen (wir kennen uns)

und im dmg hab ih ihn um längen geschlagen, und auch in der angriffskraft, ok ich habe wesentlich weniger ausdauer als ein s3 hunter aber was soll ein jäger mit 13-14 k hp wenn er nicht trifft, und so kaum schaden macht?

bei meinem dudu (tank) trage ich auch 3s2 teile zum tanken weil ich nich nicht die gelegenheit hatte sie gegen was besseres auszutauschen, tanken kann ich mit dem trotzdem wobei ich fiinde dase s bei dudus sich etwas anders verhält mit dem arenakram zum tanken als bei kriegern


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (18. August 2008)

> manche geben hier echt son müll von sich... das is genau dasselbe, wie wenn leute die mit dem main also auch dem char mit dem sie ssc etc. raiden wollen, nichmal komplettes marken zeug haben, aber schon schön die epic sockel verkaufen um gold zu haben... oder leute die nich verzaubern um en epic flugmount zu holen... leute die kein bufffood nutzen... alles das selbe... kann ich alles gleichgut leiden...



Oder die Leute,
Die so viel Gold für ihren Char ausgeben, dass keiner nach ´nem Epicmount fragt und es nach einem jahr immernoch nicht da ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sepirot (18. August 2008)

Ath3îst1c! schrieb:


> Oder die Leute,
> Die so viel Gold für ihren Char ausgeben, dass keiner nach ´nem Epicmount fragt und es nach einem jahr immernoch nicht da ist
> 
> 
> ...



naja sonderlich viel gold ausgeben muss man ja nich (ausser zum verzaubern z.b. der waffen was ja grade bei meelees sehr viel ausmacht, im dmg und, leider auch im budget 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) aber man sollte doch wenigstens das marken zeug kaufen und nich die steine verticken... immerhin will man mit der gilde ja raidmäßig weiterkommen... und das packt man sicher nich mit nem flug epicmount... deswegen versteh ich einfach leute nich die lieber steine verkaufen, dafür blau equipt bleiben, als der gilde zu helfen und die marken items zu holen...

btw: weis wer warum mein internet explorer abkratzt wenn ich hier antworten will? geht nur mit firefox


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (18. August 2008)

> naja sonderlich viel gold ausgeben muss man ja nich



Ich rechne dir mal was vor (bei unseren Serverpreisen)
4 Raidtage in der Woche =
Flasks (ca. 40 Gold eins --> 160 Gold)
Buffood (Für jeden Raid 20. Ja ich sterbe oft, ja und? --> 100 Gold)
Jede Woche 2-3 items die man neu enchanten Muss ( ich zähl da nicht mit, aber ca 200 Gold werden schon Anfallen)
Manaöl und anderer Kleinkram ca. 20 Gold
Epicsockel im Ah kaufen( Bei uns 300+ Gold)
(Marken sind für Markengegenstände...)
Du siehst, da kommt einiges zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Beinahe 500 Gold, wenn ich keine Epic-Sockel benutz (teilweise absoluter Dreck 300 Gold auszugeben um einen Stein mit 9 healing / 2mp5 gegen ein Stein mit 11 healing / 2mp5 auszutauschen...300 Gold für 2 healing -.-*)
Für Daylis hat übrigens nciht jeder Zeit.


----------



## Butt999 (18. August 2008)

das thema is eigentlich sinnlos weil jedes set für was ganz anders gedacht is T4 = PvE und S2 = PvP is doch ganz einfach mann kann das nicht vergleichen und die meisten die sich S2 farmen hab eh keine ahnung vom PvE so bekomme ich das meistens mit


----------



## Nagasagur (18. August 2008)

meiner meinung nach solte man full s-sets im raid nur tragen wen man grade 70 ( und dan auch nur kara, maggi, gruul etc.) ist und besseres pve equip haben will.


----------



## Valdos Theolos (18. August 2008)

Wenn vor der Zahl ein S steht, isses gut für PVP.
Wenn vor der Zahl ein T steht, isses gut für PVE.
Punkt, ende, aus!


----------



## Sepirot (18. August 2008)

Ath3îst1c! schrieb:


> Ich rechne dir mal was vor (bei unseren Serverpreisen)
> 4 Raidtage in der Woche =
> Flasks (ca. 40 Gold eins --> 160 Gold)
> Buffood (Für jeden Raid 20. Ja ich sterbe oft, ja und? --> 100 Gold)
> ...



ja du gehst hier von extremen situationen aus (3 items die woche hast du vielleicht wenn du noch komplett blau bist aber das is ja auch nich immer so) ausserdem ist keiner gezwungen epicsockel zu sockeln, blaue sind auch in ordnung und um einiges billiger (ja ich weis je nachdem sind auch die nich billig, aber auch das muss man nich wirklich oft machen...) dazu kommt das wir 1 raidtag die woche weniger haben somit fällt da insgesamt nochmal einiges an kosten weg...


----------



## Sepirot (18. August 2008)

dazu sollte ich dann sagen das die leute dann ev. nichmal die sachen verzaubern, und mit einigen blauen items in ssc was reissen wollen...


----------



## Visssion (18. August 2008)

lol jeder der s2 farmt hat ka von pve ?? ^^ laber kein müll, ich geh mit meinem main (priester) MH, BT und mit meinem schurken twink hab ich  mir letztens s2 gefarmt damit ich annähernd bissl equip hab ok ich hab auch schon 2 t4 teile und andere sachen aus kara/gruul usw. trotzdem laberst du TOTALEN mist und hast keine ahnung!!! Wollte das nur mal gesagt haben 

MFG


----------



## Annovella (18. August 2008)

1. kommt man an t4 genauso leicht ran wie s2
2. t4 gibt dir halt noch hit und angriffskraft, achja und hit, was wichtig ist im pve(falls ich es noch nicht gesagt habe lol)
s2 dagegen gibt nur crit, aber null hit und das crit skaliert auch kaum im DPS

Fazit: Hit>all, s2 hat es nicht. AP/Bew ist noch wichtig.

Mit Full s3/4 fahre ich in 5er Hero inis mit 114 Hit(einige PvE Items + Einige Items geben Hit + 1,1k Rüssi Ignor), 46% Crit(dualmungo Procc) und 2k Ap(unbuffed) 800 Dps ohne Meleeassist und mit Subtletyskillung.
In Karazhan mit gescheiten Gruppen bis zu 1300 DPS. Zwar verfehle ich oft, aber dafür kommen wenn ich treff nur 2k+ Crits 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dies bezog sich auf die Klasse Schurke, nicht auf Jäger.

War Heute in Sethekhallen Hero.

Aufstellung: Erfahrener T6 Krieger, der jedoch Tier 3 anhatte(


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
Restokin mit s2-s4 Eq(war der Heiler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Karaeq Schurke mit Kampfskillung
S2 Krieger
Ich(300+++ Hit usw usf PvE Gear) jedoch  Subtletyskillung

Ich war midm großen abstand vorne, der MS Krieger mit S2 hat circa den selben Schaden wie der andere Schurke gemacht.
Trotz offhealer und PreBC Tank kamen wir sehr-sehr schnell durch.

Blizzard hat sich schon was dabei gedacht, wie die Attributeaufteilung ist.
Anders als bei der Klasse Druide, dort haben sie auf voller länge was PvP und PvE Balance angeht versagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ps: Schafft abhärtung ab! >.<


----------



## R_P_K (18. August 2008)

hi,

Eins vorweg: PvE Equipment, spirch die T-Sets oder Instanz Items, sind für PvE besser als die Arena-Sachen. Wäre ja auch aunfug wenn nicht. Wer aber sagt PvP Items sind grundsätzlich nicht für PvE geeignet hat schlicht keine
Ahnung(zumindest im Falle des Hunters).

Gestern BT Raid die ersten 4 Bosse war ich mit meinem Equip(noch einige PvP-teile) und PvP Skillung immernoch 4. im Dmg. Rein PvP Equip taugt nicht; das ist richtig. Aber mit Hit-Sockeln, 2 1-Händer mit Intelligenzverzauberungen, vollen sonstigen(PvE-)Verzauberungen, Manaöl, Schamie oder Shadowpriestgruppe usw. kann man die Defizite der PvP-Sachen gut ausgleichen und man ist definitiv Raidtauglich(und das nicht nur für Kara und Gruul. 

Der beste Dmg-Dealer bei uns im Raid(MH-Clear, BT die ersten 4 Bosse) ist ein Hunter und -kaum zu glauben- er hat immernoch 3 PvPTeile an, was nichts daran ändert, dass er mit Abstand den besten Dmg fährt.

Sicherlich wird er, wenn entsprechende Teile in den Inis droppen, diese Teile auch noch austauschen, aber bis dahin geht es trotztdem so wie es jetzt ist.

Gerade für Menschen, nicht 3-5 mal die Woche Zeit haben 4 Stunden zu raiden sind die Arena und Ehre Sachen, eine gute Möglichkeit ihr Equip auzubessern und mit entsprechender Vorbereitung erfolgreich hin und wieder an Raids teilzunehmen.

Mfg


----------



## Shênya (18. August 2008)

Das einzige was fehlt is hitwertung. Hol Dir fix 2 s2 schwerter vz +30int drauf und dann wirste auch im raid mit Aspekt der Viper null Probleme haben.
Und bissl hit Ausgleich geht wenne +hit+agi sockel reinhaust. Hab null Probleme mitm Hunter im pvp gear raids mitgenommen zu werden. Machst gut schaden, manaprobleme kenn ich nicht.


----------



## SohnDesRaben (18. August 2008)

R_P_K schrieb:


> Gerade für Menschen, die Abends keine Zeit haben 4 Stunden zu raiden sind die Arena und Ehre Sachen, eine gute Möglichkeit ihr Equip auzubessern und mit entsprechender Vorbereitung erfolgreich hin und weider an Raids teilzunehmen.



Ich hoffe du merkst beim nochmaligen den Widerspruch in sich. ;-)

Bei uns im Raid hat keiner was mit PvP-Equip zu suchen. Dazu sind die Fights zu lang und einen Oom-DD oder Oom-Heiler braucht man nun wirklich nicht.


----------



## R_P_K (18. August 2008)

SohnDesRaben schrieb:


> Ich hoffe du merkst beim nochmaligen den Widerspruch in sich. ;-)
> 
> Bei uns im Raid hat keiner was mit PvP-Equip zu suchen. Dazu sind die Fights zu lang und einen Oom-DD oder Oom-Heiler braucht man nun wirklich nicht.




Nein ich seh kein Widerspruch. Höchstens ein Missverständnis: Ich meine damit Leute die nich 3-4 mal die Woche raiden können, sonder vielleicht nur 1x die Woche oder alle 2Wochen und somit eben noch nicht die Möglichkeit hatten, sich voll mit PvE-Equip auszurüsten.

Wie es bei Heilern aussieht, weiß ich nicht, da kann es sein, dass PvE sachen wirklich total unbrauchbar sind.
Ich spreche aus sicht des Hunters und da sind wie gesagt bei entsprechnder Vorbereitung OOM und Hit-Probleme vermeidbar.
Ich habe zwar nen ordentlichen PoT verbrauch aber so OOM, dass ich keinen DMG mehr machen kann bin ich eigentlich nie.
Im Notfall gibt es halt den Viperaspekt. Solange der Dmg insgessamt, bzw. zum richtigen Zeitpunkt stimmt, ist meiner Meinung nach alles im Lot.


----------



## Outrager (18. August 2008)

Ich find diese Schwarz-Weiss-Ansichten immer köstlich.
S = PvP, T = PvE ... *gähn*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich behaupte einfach mal, dass es sicherlich noch auf die Klasse an kommt, ob es jetzt mit PvP Equip in einer Instanz geht oder nicht. Hexenmeister haben grundsätzlich keine Manaprobleme (Aderlass) genau so wie Verstärker-Schamanen (Schamanistische Wut = Mana-Reg über 15 Sec).

Für 10er Instanzen geht PvP Equip sicherlich problemlos, spreche da aus eigener Erfahrung, konkret denke ich an Kara.
Auch dmg-mässig lag ich mit dem Verstärker-Schamane ganz vorne - was nichts über mich oder die anderen Gruppenmitglieder Aussagen muss.
Gut, was ist schon Kara... da stimme ich euch zu. Aber irgendwie muss man ja erstmal an Equip kommen, um in PvE Raids mitgenommen zu werden.

Um den Anschluss an PvE Raids zu finden, sind die S2 Sachen wohl ganz gut. Sonst heisst es, dich nehmen wir nicht mit da du zu schlecht ausgerüstet bist (grün/blaue Q-Items). Natürlich gibt es dann auch die Raidgruppen, welche weder neue Personen mit S2 Equip mitnehmen wollen (S = PvP, hat in PvE nix zu suchen), noch grün/blau-PvE-Q-Item ausgestattete Personen.
Wenns nach denen geht, sollte man wohl gleich - sobald man 70 ist - automatisch T4/T5 Sachen im Postfach haben damit man Anschluss an PvE Raids findet?!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

"Grundsätzlich" ist T für PvE und S für PvP, da stimme ich schon auch zu.
Nur würde ich nie sagen, dass man deswegen nicht ein paar T-Teile für PvP tragen kann und umgekehrt S-Teile für PvE.


----------



## Meuchlerix (18. August 2008)

Egal wie die Vergleiche von den Werten her aussehen mögen, ich tausche kein einziges meiner Ini-gewonnenen Teile gegen AFK-Items ein!

T4 ftw   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (18. August 2008)

gibts ja net ihr diskutiert hier ja immernoch...^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (18. August 2008)

ich hab s2/s4 eq und im pve renn ich mit t4 + marken eq + anetteron gürtel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 rum

wiso? weils mehr dmg macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


für was brauch ich bei nem boss 480abh + 14k life? .. ahja bin ja dd ..


----------



## Minastirit (18. August 2008)

Ath3îst1c! schrieb:


> Ich rechne dir mal was vor (bei unseren Serverpreisen)
> 4 Raidtage in der Woche =
> Flasks (ca. 40 Gold eins --> 160 Gold)
> Buffood (Für jeden Raid 20. Ja ich sterbe oft, ja und? --> 100 Gold)
> ...



jein .. wenn du eine raidgilde hast (hyjal/bt/sw) dann bekommst du die sockel normal gratis ..
aber ja
1 flask reicht für hyjal z.b. nid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  also 2mal = ca 80g
food -> farmt man oft selbst weils zu teuer wird sonst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber würden einiges kosten 
+ repkosten^^

also hyjal ohne 1 drop hat mich gestern ca 90g gekostet +100g für hin und her specen
das ganze bei 4-5 tagen uff naja hab atm keien zeit für gross raiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber epic fm hab ich z.b. auch^^


----------



## Akium (18. August 2008)

Kommt auf die Klasse an, die man spielt. 

Beim Jäger halte ich S2 für schlechter als D3 und andere blaue Kombinationen. Während das T4 teilweise auch nicht der Bringer ist.
Ich denke da ist der richtige Mix aus allerlei verschiedenen Non-Set-Items hilfreich.  
Der Jäger braucht grade am Anfang erstmal viel AP und eben auch Trefferwertung. 
Da bietet S2 eindeutig zuwenig, und ist meiner Meinung nach ungeeignet. 
Ab S3 werden die Items auch stark PvE geeignet... siehe der S3-Jäger-Helm.. Der ist super. 

Auch bei nem Heilpriester z.B., ist das Arenazeug Mist, da es keinerlei Wille/Manareg hat. 

Andere Klassen, wie z.B. Druiden oder Offkrieger, können sich durchaus mit S2 auf einigen Slots durchaus gut ausstatten.
Ich würde da die Qualität einen Tick besser als T4 ansetzen. 
Wenn man sich die Offkrieger-Brust von S2 z.B. unbefangen anschaut, wird man feststellen dass das Teil super fürs PvE geeignet ist . 

Es gibt kein pauschales "ungeignet", sondern man muss auf die Klasse achten.


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (18. August 2008)

> 1 flask reicht für hyjal z.b. nid sad.gif also 2mal = ca 80g



Kommt drauf an, wie oft man wiped.
An sich reicht eines schon oft



> farmt man oft selbst weils zu teuer wird sonst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Reppkosten vergessen...stimmt
Als Heiler farmen finde ich immer ein bisschen doof, da hab ich nicht die Zeit für.


> 1. kommt man an t4 genauso leicht ran wie s2


Wieder mal jemand der keine Ahnung hat...
Hey!
Reroll doch als Hexerpet oder  ...  ich bräuchte noch ein Totem, wär das nciht ideal für dich?
Da kannst du dann auch nichts mehr falsch machen.


> 3 items die woche hast du vielleicht wenn du noch komplett blau bist aber das is ja auch nich immer so)



Humbuk.
Es sollte so sein, dass bei jedem Raid was für dich abfällt, sonst stimmt da was nicht
(Durchschnittlich clearen wir mindestens eine Raidinstanz, bei T5 content oftmals 2)


----------



## Alien123 (18. August 2008)

fereman schrieb:


> muhahaha sorry aber den schuh zieh ich mir nicht an:-p
> 
> kara schon lang clear za auch ssc und  fds auch mh bis archimonde auch,bt bis illi auch:-)also erzähl mir bitte nix von keine ahnung



you´ve got so big balls guy <==3


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (18. August 2008)

> muhahaha sorry aber den schuh zieh ich mir nicht an:-p
> 
> kara schon lang clear za auch ssc und fds auch mh bis archimonde auch,bt bis illi auch:-)also erzähl mir bitte nix von keine ahnung



Ich wundere mich wirklich,
Wie ein Spieler mit dem Intellekt einer halben Scheibe Toast so weit im Raidcontent kommen kann.
Außerdem wundere ich mich, warum ihr Council und Sharaz packt, wenn es an Archimonde hapert...


----------



## Muggu (18. August 2008)

S2 pvp
T4 pve
was bringt einem s2 wenn man pve spielt und mit 0 hit versucht dem boss schaden zu machen... da bringen einem auch 200crit nichts mehr


----------



## Saixa (18. August 2008)

also man kann zb bei S2 nieeeemals mit t4 vom hexer vergleichen oder t5 man muss bedenken das zb beim destro hexer die zaubertrefferwertung entscheidend ist! und s2 hat null zaubertrefferwertung also is es crap und s2 nur für pvp und finde sowieso pvp zeugs im raid is eh total naja^^


----------



## Muggu (18. August 2008)

Saixa schrieb:


> also man kann zb bei S2 nieeeemals mit t4 vom hexer vergleichen oder t5 man muss bedenken das zb beim destro hexer die zaubertrefferwertung entscheidend ist! und s2 hat null zaubertrefferwertung also is es crap und s2 nur für pvp und finde sowieso pvp zeugs im raid is eh total naja^^




meine rede  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zharac (18. August 2008)

Wie bereits schon gesagt wurde: Ein Vergleich von Äpfeln mit einem Sack Birnen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rasgaar (18. August 2008)

Also mit meiner Vergelterin hab ich S2/S3 PVP Set zusammen, ein paar wenige PVE Items.
Ich komme auf Stats von knapp 30% Crit, 2000 Angriffskraft und bin bei 100 Hit. Also wenn ich mir jetzt noch das Trinket von Romulus mit +35 Hit hole und mich im Raid mit Trefferwertungbufffood buffe komme ich auf einen Hitwert von 155.

Mit Siegel des Blutes werd ich dauernd geheilt im Kampf und Intelligenzwert ist also vernachlässigbar....

Wo sind jetzt die Vorteile hier beim reinen PVE Set für den Vergelterpala?


----------



## Inquisitus (18. August 2008)

Syned schrieb:


> T4 : Im Moment habe ich 34% crit und habe keine Probleme mit der Aggro. Muss nur warten bis der Boss oder die Mobs gut am Tank kleben.



du hast sicher 0 trefferwertung ...

hauptsache crit zum saufüttern und dps gaaanz gaanz hoch

wenn du immer verfehlst brigen dir selbst 100% crit und 900 dps rein garnichts. t4 is auf jeden fall besser als s2 ohne trefferwertung ziehst einfach den kürzeren in sachen schaden.


----------



## Kerandos (18. August 2008)

Schizophreni schrieb:


> Du kannst nicht 4Birnen und 3Äpfel zusammen zählen und sagen es sind 7 Obst!



Doch kannst Du! Was nicht geht ist aus den 7 Obst dann einen Apfelkuchen backen.

LG Kerandos


----------



## Hexold (18. August 2008)

also das mit den waffen ist bei den huntern totaler schwachsinn. die haben 88 dps und zb. die attumen armbrust hat 80. und bessere pve stats


----------



## Reylyon (18. August 2008)

Ath3îst1c! schrieb:


> Ich wundere mich wirklich,
> Wie ein Spieler mit dem Intellekt einer halben Scheibe Toast so weit im Raidcontent kommen kann.
> Außerdem wundere ich mich, warum ihr Council und Sharaz packt, wenn es an Archimonde hapert...



was wundert es dich? archimonde braucht halt koordination, und im gegensatz zu sharaz musst du bei archi seelenlasten abfangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


zu deinem anderen gedöns mag ich mich nicht äußern, da ich bemerkungen über die intelligenz anderer schlicht unhöflich finde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yanxley (18. August 2008)

Also vergleichbar sind die sets sicher nicht; wie gesagt fehlts an hit etc. Für einige Klassen (vor allem Melees) sind die Waffen recht nett, da man in bis ZA/FDS/SSC einfach nur wenige vergleichbare findet. Der ander Punkt ist, dass T4 eigentlich ziemlich schlechte werte drauf hat und man in Kara bessere bekommt. Zudem wurden noch die Badge-Belohnungen "gepimpt" und hat bei den meisten (oder allen?) Klassen einige T4 Teile ersetzt, da es einfacher ist Fünf Mann für eine Heroic-Instanz zu finden, als sich 25 für Gruul/Maggi oder 10 für Kara zu suchen. 
Also meine Meinung für PvE: s2<t4<Badge-Belohnungen!


----------



## Damatar (18. August 2008)

Inquisitus schrieb:


> du hast sicher 0 trefferwertung ...
> 
> hauptsache crit zum saufüttern und dps gaaanz gaanz hoch
> 
> wenn du immer verfehlst brigen dir selbst 100% crit und 900 dps rein garnichts. t4 is auf jeden fall besser als s2 ohne trefferwertung ziehst einfach den kürzeren in sachen schaden.


ich weis ja net aber wer erzählt hier den scheiß mit von wegen bei s2 oder grundsätzlöich bei pvp haste du 0 trefferwertung? is doch vollkommene scheiße was da gesagt wird


----------



## Ghrodan (18. August 2008)

Mhh...also die Grunddiskussion ging ja um das Jägerequip und wenn ich manches hier lese frage ich mich, ob sich überhauot jemand mal die Sachen angeguckt hat. Es stimmt vollkommen, dass man im PVE unbedingt +hit braucht, Tatsache ist jedoch, dass auch das T4-Set nur +15 hit bringt, also auch fast nichts, heißt also, dass auch das PVP-Set, wenn es entsprechend gesockelt ist, durchaus, natürlich nur bis zu einem bestimmten Punkt, im PVE verwendbar ist. Ich habe meinen Jäger seit kurzem auf 70 und auch ich habe mir jetzt erstmal das S2-Set zusammengefarmt, da das schön schnell geht und einen vernünftigen Einstieg für die ersten Kara-Runs bietet. Warum manche Leute meinen, dass jemand der S-Equipt ist keine Ahnung vom PVE hat kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, ich zum Beispiel bin immer im Gruppensuchchannel für irgendwelche Inis während ich PVP mache, so dass ich meine Zeit gut ausnutze.

MfG, Ghrodan


----------



## Ernestos (18. August 2008)

0 Trefferwertung ist vielleicht übertrieben, aber mit nem PvP Set hast du niemals soviel Trefferwertung wie es für die Raids vonnöten ist. Das ist Tatsache.


----------



## Damatar (18. August 2008)

Ernestos schrieb:


> 0 Trefferwertung ist vielleicht übertrieben, aber mit nem PvP Set hast du niemals soviel Trefferwertung wie es für die Raids vonnöten ist. Das ist Tatsache.


ka ich hatte keine probleme s2-3 eqiupt inner ini  zu hitten


----------



## Maddwarf (18. August 2008)

> lass mich kurz überschlagen....für kara brauchste denn ungefär 30mana tränke mit s2set...mit t4 set und aspekt der viper an brauchste garkein, machst n tick weniger dmg und das wars und wenn du durch kara bist kein item abgestaubt hast haste 30mana tränke verballert bist dafür 30g+ los und noch ma 30g fürs reppen...hat sich ja dann richtig geil gelohnt =P



Seit wann lohnen sich Raids ?

Ich weiß nicht, ich raide seit nun gut 2 1/2 High End und bis jetzt kostetet jeder Raidprogress mehr als er einbrachte, ok.. ausser Farmraids.
Manatränke sind standard, sowie Buff-Food und Tränke zum pushen. Die Kosten im High End sind schon immer hoch gewesen.

Sind etwa 1000 Mana weg, kommt der Teufelstrank rein "dann eben auf CD" und somit kannst auch locker Bosse in BT und MH machen die sehr lange dauern. Aber SV Hunter bekommt eh 40% der Manakosten bei einem Crit zurück wenn geskillt und im Raid habe ich mit Dudu etwa 48% Crit.... also komme ich selten in Mana-Not.

Fakt ist, ich habe auch S2 an und T4 gammelt auf der Bank. T5 bringt mich nicht wirklich nach vorne und in der Regel, bin ich als SV Hunter unterwegs und da kannst gleich mal T4 und T5 in die Tonne hauen, da einfach die Beweglichkeit fehlt, die Dir die S Teile mitbringen. Ok, mittlerweile habe ich Items abgelegt, da nun endlich in MH und BT auch nette Sachen mit BEW droppen, aber solange da nichts kommt, finde ich das S Set schon ok, auch für PVE. Nicht wundern, falls einer schaut das ich gerade als BM geskillt bin, das hat einen anderen Grund, deswegen auch überall noch BEW Steine drinne !

Ansonsten brauch ich die TW vom T Set nicht, da ich auf TW mit gesockelt habe und als SV Hunter skillst eh schon 3% TW mit und somit brauchst kein 145 sondern nur 95 TW.


----------



## Duplexhammer (18. August 2008)

Simpel gesagt: Kommt auf die Klasse an. Beim Equip aufT4 Niveau für den Verstärkershami hapert  es meist an Stärke (Hunteritems bis zur Erweiterung...), da würde ich auch eher einen gut equipten S2er mitnehmen. Das T4 Set insgesamt ist mit dem S2 ungefähr gleichwertig, ein wenig überlegen. Sollte beides für die T5 Instanzen ausreichen, hit steht beim Verstärker halt ziemlich weit hinten.


Zum JägerS2Topic: Trefferwertung fehlt halt, aber richtig gesockelt sollte man das sicher ausgleichen können. Im Regelfall kann man ja davon ausgehen dass sich auch ein paar PVE Schmuckstücke , Ringe etc. finden lassen um Defizite zu beheben.


----------



## Maddwarf (18. August 2008)

> du hast sicher 0 trefferwertung ...
> 
> hauptsache crit zum saufüttern und dps gaaanz gaanz hoch
> 
> wenn du immer verfehlst brigen dir selbst 100% crit und 900 dps rein garnichts. t4 is auf jeden fall besser als s2 ohne trefferwertung ziehst einfach den kürzeren in sachen schaden.



Was soll das denn hier alles mit dem Gelaber wegen TW ?

Das ganze T4 Set bringt Dir sage und schreibe 15 TW !!!! Hallo....... über was wird den hier Diskutiert ? Das ist wohl etwas lächerlich, wenn man 145 TW benötigt um im High End zu raiden, oder ?? Habe die Schuhe aus MH und die alleine haben 15 TW drauf, also kann ich doch locker auf die anderen 4 T4 Teile auch verzichten und dafür Crit und BEW reinholen mit S2 z.B., oder etwa nicht ? Und nur weil ich jetzt 3 S Teile habe soll ich schlechter sein als ein Full T4 Hunter ? Das ist eine Logik, die nicht aufgeht !!!


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (18. August 2008)

Ath3îst1c! schrieb:


> Ich wundere mich wirklich,
> Wie ein Spieler mit dem Intellekt einer halben Scheibe Toast so weit im Raidcontent kommen kann.
> Außerdem wundere ich mich, warum ihr Council und Sharaz packt, wenn es an Archimonde hapert...



was hat raiden mit dem intellekt zu tun?....zum raiden brauchst nur eines....!!viel viel zeit!!....jeder der diese massig zur verfügung hat cleart jede raid instanz. oder hat es was mit intellekt zu tun ein paar tasten zu drücken?...glaube kaum....


----------



## Laus3b3ng3l (18. August 2008)

Vorallem ist es ja so das auf Gladi teilen kaum Hit und Ap bzw Spelldmg sind im Vergleich zu T4
Beim schurken ist das vorallem sehr auffällig mit nem guten t4 niveau equip kommste so an ca 250 hit
Mit S2 an garnichts lediglich etwas auf den Waffen ja ui was nützen mir Fette Crit zahlen wenn ich den lvl 73 Boss nicht treffe :>


----------



## Maddwarf (18. August 2008)

> Vorallem ist es ja so das auf Gladi teilen kaum Hit und Ap bzw Spelldmg sind im Vergleich zu T4
> Beim schurken ist das vorallem sehr auffällig mit nem guten t4 niveau equip kommste so an ca 250 hit
> Mit S2 an garnichts lediglich etwas auf den Waffen ja ui was nützen mir Fette Crit zahlen wenn ich den lvl 73 Boss nicht treffe :>



A: Wir reden hier vom Hunter nicht vom Schurken und B: kommst auf genügen AP auch mit S2.... dort holst halt die AP über BEW rein und somit steigerst auch noch den Crit...... Fakt ist aber auch, das durch BEW ein Bm Pet nicht besser wird, also reine BM Hunter sollten schon mehr T Teile als S Teile haben, aber SV Hunter legen den T4 Rotz mal locker auf die Bank wenn sie an S2 kommen !


----------



## Shedanhul (18. August 2008)

Ich hab auch PvP-Teile im Pve-Eq:
S2 Schultern mit 2mal + 8Crit
und (S3) Armschienen mit 8Agi
die zwei Items sind für Hunter dem PvE-Eq einfahc überlegen und deswegen nimm ich halt des.
Solange man das Hitcap hat, is Wurscht ob PvE oder PvP.
Ich sockel zb nur agi/Crit weil Ap im Vergleich einfach schlecht is.


----------



## Maddwarf (18. August 2008)

> Ich sockel zb nur agi/Crit weil Ap im Vergleich einfach schlecht is



Aber als BM sollte man schon auf viel AP gehen, denn nur davon profitiert Dein Pet, denn die BEW ist dem Vieh egal ;-)

Meine Faustregel ist immer... etwa 25% Crit unbuffed, der Rest voll auf AP sockeln als BM. Durchgebuffed und mit Dudu kommst dann auf etwa 34% Crit im Raid und das ist ausreichend, gerade als BM !

Und würdest Du mal Deine Sachen verzaubern, dann könntest auch mal richtig DMG machen, aber so..... mit 1500 AP und 20% Crit ist da nicht viel drinn.
Rechen mal nach was Du alleine über Verzauberungen reinbekommen könntest, mal von den blauen Items abgesehen.... wären das Locker 200 AP und bestimmt 1-2% Crit !


----------



## Animos93 (18. August 2008)

LOEL!!! 
für t4 brauch man doch keine wochen XDDDDD


----------



## Maddwarf (18. August 2008)

@ Animos93

Dummes Kommentar, kannst Dir stecken lassen !!!


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (18. August 2008)

> was wundert es dich? archimonde braucht halt koordination, und im gegensatz zu sharaz musst du bei archi seelenlasten abfangen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sharaz und besnoders Council sind meiner Meinung nach um einiges schwerer als Archimonde, koordination ist sowieso von nöten, nicht nur in Mh/Bt...



> zu deinem anderen gedöns mag ich mich nicht äußern, da ich bemerkungen über die intelligenz anderer schlicht unhöflich finde
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nun hast du doch was dazu gesagt, Glückwunsch, aber es interresiert mich nicht die Bohne.



> LOEL!!!
> für t4 brauch man doch keine wochen XDDDDD



Sehr geistreicher Kommentar.



> was hat raiden mit dem intellekt zu tun?....zum raiden brauchst nur eines....!!viel viel zeit!!....jeder der diese massig zur verfügung hat cleart jede raid instanz. oder hat es was mit intellekt zu tun ein paar tasten zu drücken?...glaube kaum....



Man braucht einen gewissen IQ um einen Banane zu schälen,
Man braucht auch einen gewissen IQ um zu raiden.


----------



## XRayFanatic (18. August 2008)

Mann Mann Mann, wenn ich das hier so lese kommt mir glatt die Galle hoch. Genau die, die sich hier angemacht fühlen das man mit PVP-Items nicht raiden gehen kann sind nämlich genau die Sturmwind-Marktplatz-Txx-Ach bin ich so geil equipt darum schaut mich alle an-Steher die es jedem Neuling von vornherein vermiesen an irgendwelchen Raids teilnehmen zu können, eben mit der schwachsinnigen, pauschalisierten Aussage das PVP-Items nicht zum raiden taugen.

Zum ersten, und das können sogar die Marktplatz-Steher nachschauen, wird S2 auf http://be.imba.hu für jeden Raid als tauglich empfunden, zu diesen Raids zählen auch ZA, SSC und wie die alle heißen mögen. Mit Ausnahme von BT und Sonnenbrunnenplateau, das ist aber selbst mir klar da man für diese Raids sich das Equip in den Raids SSC, ZA etc. zusammenfarmen muß.

Zum zweiten lest im WOW-Wiki unter Crit und Hit nach, ich kopier es mal hierher:

What's better, +to hit or +crit? 
In principle they are equal. Which is better depends on circumstances. An increase in hit rate will usually yield a constant level of damage, whereas a high crit chance gives a spiky, more random damage distribution over time.

Für die, welche der englischen Sprache nicht so mächtig sind auf Deutsch:

Im Prinzip ist es egal ob man sich für +Hit oder +Crit entscheidet. +Hit bedeutet über einen Zeitraum auf einem gleichen Level Schaden auszuteilen. +Crit bedeutet über einen Zeitraum verschieden hoch ausfallende Schadensspitzen auszuteilen. Mein Hunter hat +34 % Crit, d.h. ich mache z.B. bei einem Multischuß der kritisch ausfällt 3 x Schaden in der Höhe von 1600 - 1800+, und bei 34 % Crit sind bei meinem Hunter fast alle Schüsse kritisch.


Ich gehe mit meinem ach so S2-Raid-untauglichen Hunter Maggi, Kara und sonst jede Hero Ini, und das obwohl ich auf der Bank einige Kara-Items habe. Diese sind aber weitaus schlechter als das S2-Equip.  Ich leg mich mit jedem Boss darin an, und mir geht das Mana NIE aus. Wenn man seinen Char spielen kann passiert sowas nicht. Desweiteren schieße ich von 100 Schüssen vielleicht 5 - 10 Mal daneben. Soviel zum Thema ich treffe den Boss nicht. Regelmäßig muß ich mir von Tanks anhören ich solle nicht soviel Damage machen da sie die Aggro nicht mehr halten können. Desweiteren lasse ich auch gerne Mal Hexer und Magier in der Schadensstatistik auf den nachfolgenden Rängen Platz nehmen wenn es um den ausgeteilten Schaden geht.

Also erzählt mir hier keiner was von wegen S2 ist nicht raidtauglich. Diese Aussagen kommen nur von den Markplatz-Stehern die es jetzt ankotzt das diese für Ihr ach so geiles S4-Equip wochenlang in irgendwelchen Inis herumnuckeln mußten und heute das gleiche und bessere Equip mit 2 Monaten Alteractal herausspringt.

Ich frag mich nur warum im Gruppensuch-Channel ständig diejenigen nach Gruppenmitgliedern suchen, welche von vornherein PVP-Equip ausschließen....


----------



## Shedanhul (18. August 2008)

Maddwarf schrieb:


> Aber als BM sollte man schon auf viel AP gehen, denn nur davon profitiert Dein Pet, denn die BEW ist dem Vieh egal ;-)
> 
> Meine Faustregel ist immer... etwa 25% Crit unbuffed, der Rest voll auf AP sockeln als BM. Durchgebuffed und mit Dudu kommst dann auf etwa 34% Crit im Raid und das ist ausreichend, gerade als BM !
> 
> ...



Der DMG auf 70 kommt aber vom Hunter nich vom Pet. Und man kann sagen 1% Crit 1% DMG
Ich kann sockeln auf Ap und hab vllt 250 Ap-300Ap mehr sind 22Dps Aber 3% Crit sind halt 30 und das is eben erheblich besser.
Und buffed/arsenal is inaktuell


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (18. August 2008)

> Zum ersten, und das können sogar die Marktplatz-Steher nachschauen, wird S2 auf http://be.imba.hu für jeden Raid als tauglich empfunden, zu diesen Raids zählen auch ZA, SSC und wie die alle heißen mögen. Mit Ausnahme von BT und Sonnenbrunnenplateau, das ist aber selbst mir klar da man für diese Raids sich das Equip in den Raids SSC, ZA etc. zusammenfarmen muß.



BeImba hat auch nicht immer recht...
Tatsache ist, dass du mit jedem Equip überall hingehen kannst, wenn der Rest gut genug Equip ist -.-*
die Season 2 items sind nicht wirklich schlecht, man sollte ohne pobleme alle T4 Raidinstanzen damit durchmachen können, aber für Zul ´Aman (Besonders Timeruns! ) Ssc (Vashj) und Tk (Kael) sind sie dann nicht mehr ausreichend, Vashj und Kael sind immernoch anspruchsvoll, die schafft man mit S2 einfach nicht. einen Za Timerun kannst du gleich vergessen


----------



## Khorgarjin (18. August 2008)

Es hängt ganz von der Klasse auch ab.

Also Krieger ohne Frage Helm und Schultern sind vom S2 deutlich besser, als die Teile vom T4. Der 2er Set Bonus vom T4 ist ganz ok, daher warum net über Handschuhe und eventuel Hose zum Beispiel, denn das S2 hat noch gute Sockelfarben. Also man bekommt doch was geboten. Die Brust ist echt ansichts Sache, da man den 4er Setbonus von beiden Sets eigentlich vergessen kann. Da das S2 echt rein PVP Set Bonus bringt und das T4 eben merh PVE ist, aber die 2 Wut für Dodge, naja gut. Das gibt jetzt net den Kick und Parry ist eh kaum der Fall ^^. Also wie gesagt würde bei einigen Klasse (z. B. Schurke wegen Slice and Dice Bonus) schon 2 Set vom T4 nehmen. Aber zu sagen das S2 ist nur PVP ist Kindergarten oder einfach Kurzsichtig. Man vergleicht mal Helm vom S2 mit Helm vom T4 und weiß was Sache ist. Die S2 Stats sind fast so gut wie die T5 Stats, da aber die S2 Stats eben PVP sind gehen viele Punkte in Ausdauer und Durchhalte Vermögen und net wie dann im T5 ins PVE. Aber mit dem T4 hält es locker mit und holt es sogar ein! Also weiß jetzt net die anderen Klassen z. B. Schurke, Magier etc. Aber einige Handschuhe Boni sind auch ganz nett. Hunter zum Beispiel +5% mehr Damage vom Streßschuß da, diesen dreier eben ^^, meine wraum net vom Stats her ist es doch gut dabei un damit naja super Bonus. Beim Schurken mit den Wurfwaffen recht praktisch wenn man gegen Boss kämpft wo man unterbrechen kann, gerade halt bei Aran doch hilfreich. Aber wie gesagt, man muss halt sehen wie es ist. 

Man muss es vergleichen und Entscheiden. 2er Bonus ist eh für die Katze beim S2 und auch der 4er Bonus meistens. Aber der Handschue Bonus hat hier und da seinen Sinn. Genau so wenn man halt 2er Set Bonus vom T4 nutzt oder so, der Teilweise auch sehr gut ist. Also S2 ist von Stats her Teilweise besser, aber man muss eben hinschauen und vergleichen.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (18. August 2008)

Animos93 schrieb:


> LOEL!!!
> für t4 brauch man doch keine wochen XDDDDD



als twink nicht, als main schon....mein twink hatte nach einer woche 70 4/5 t5 teile...aber davon geht man ja in der regel nicht aus


----------



## Nukularreaktor (18. August 2008)

oO
immer diese PvEler die sich für sooo gut halten....., IHR (@ die PvEler) schlagt nur auf hirnlose Computer ein die IMMER gleich reagieren, im PvP muss man auf die verschiedene Spieler/Skill/Spielweise/Kombos reagieren, während ihr nur immer wieder haargenau die selben Bosse tötet die IMMER gleich reagieren!
Fürs PvE brauchst du 
1.  viel Zeit!
2. Kaum einen IQ
Begründung für 1: Jedem bekannt
Begründung für 2: Du kannst die Bosse solange probieren bis du die verschiedenen Phasen auswendig kannst, is halt teuer, aber du rauchst echt kaum einen IQ!!


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (18. August 2008)

> oO
> immer diese PvEler die sich für sooo gut halten....., IHR (@ die PvEler) schlagt nur auf hirnlose Computer ein die IMMER gleich reagieren, im PvP muss man auf die verschiedene Spieler/Skill/Spielweise/Kombos reagieren, während ihr nur immer wieder haargenau die selben Bosse tötet die IMMER gleich reagieren!
> Fürs PvE brauchst du
> 1. viel Zeit!
> ...



Das is ein wunderschönes Beispiel peinlicher überheblichkeit.
Richtig fordernd wird PvP erst mit Arena, ca ab einem 1750+ Rating...
Wenn du emins PvE seie nur dummes Tastendrücken, bist du warscheinlich nie über 5er Instanzen hinausgekommen.
Z.b: Bei Vashj braucht es imense konzentration, wenn einer einen Fehler macht, ist der ganze Run versaut. 
Das ist nicht nur ein knöpfchen drücken...
Und wer seinen IQ raucht, der ist mir sowieso vollkommen suspekt...
´Schuldigung, aber wenn doof rumflamen dann bitte richtig


----------



## Nukularreaktor (18. August 2008)

Ath3îst1c! schrieb:


> Das is ein wunderschönes Beispiel peinlicher überheblichkeit.
> Richtig fordernd wird PvP erst mit Arena, ca ab einem 1750+ Rating...
> Wenn du emins PvE seie nur dummes Tastendrücken, bist du warscheinlich nie über 5er Instanzen hinausgekommen.
> Z.b: Bei Vashj braucht es imense konzentration, wenn einer einen Fehler macht, ist der ganze Run versaut.
> ...


nice, ich hab tk clear und ssc clear, ich weiß wovon ich rede, ich habs pve aufgegeben weil es mir zu langweilig wurd ;P
Nun Spiel ich Arena mit einer konstanten Wertung von 2k 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und das was ich geschrieben habe is keine behauptung, es is FAKT!


----------



## Maddwarf (19. August 2008)

@ Shedanul

Der DMG auf 70 kommt aber vom Hunter nich vom Pet. ?????????
Na Du hast das Spiel ja echt verstanden... GZ

Also ich kann Dir sagen, das es so nicht ganz der Wahrheit entspricht. 

Wenn wir z.B. in BT bei Supremus stehen, dann kan man schön sehen was das PET ALLEINE für einen DMG macht wenn man BM ist.
In der ersten Phase, da liegen die BM`s vor mir und sobald die Phase 2 beginnt und Sie Ihr Pet abziehen müßen, weil es sonst mit einem Schlag geplättet wird, dann kannst mal sehen, wie schnell ich als SV Hunter an den BM`s vorbei ziehe, da sie nun ALLEINE DMG machen, ohne Pet. Und so ändert sich das bei jedem Phasenwechsel, aber am Ende, hab ich als SV den Kopf vorne und das aber auch normal, da das Pet Dir etwa 30% des Schadens macht ! Gleiche Spiel hast bei RoS in der ersten Phase, da kommt ein BM nicht annähernd an den DMG eines SV Hunter, weil kein Pet drann sollte !


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (19. August 2008)

> nice, ich hab tk clear und ssc clear, ich weiß wovon ich rede, ich habs pve aufgegeben weil es mir zu langweilig wurd ;P
> Nun Spiel ich Arena mit einer konstanten Wertung von 2k
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn dir Aena mehr Spaß macht ist da ´dolle,
Aber das heißt nicht, dass PvE primitiv und/oder langweilig ist...


----------



## Two (19. August 2008)

wird das hier endlich mal geschlossen?

wäre dafür  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (19. August 2008)

> In den Raids mit meiner Gilde(ssc/tk/mh) haben wir einen BM Hunter dabei, der mit nem Mix aus Marken Sachen/dropps und s3/s4 immer im DMG vorne liegt.



Meinst du nicht, dass es auch daran liegen könnte...
Naja...
Dass der rest zu wenig schaden macht, nicht er zu viel? x)


> Gleiches Spiel beim MS Warry(ja wir ham in unserem Raid nen ms warry^^)



Mit Equip aus Ssc/Tk macht ein Slam Krieger (meintest du sicher, mit PvP Skillung raidne zu gehn´ist frech...) mehr Schaden als mit Season 2-3

Das einzige , was ich mir vorstellen könnte ist die S3/S4 Zweihandwafe, die ist eindeutig besser als das, was man dort findet.


----------



## Bonsai112 (19. August 2008)

also ganz klar sollte man nicht mit PVP-Sachen Raiden gehn, klar gibt es einige Ausnahmen oder gute Alternativen, aber spätestens bei Bosskämpfen in 25er Raids sieht man dann plötzlich alt aus wenn man den Boss nicht trifft und nach 2 min oom ist... Ich stell mir gerade mal einfach meinen Priest vor, der ohne jegliche Willenskraft seine Gruppe bei Siedeblut hochheilen soll oO
Ich denke ich hab genau 2 Phasen bis mein Schattengeist,Anregen,Manatrank CD und Inner Focus aufgebraucht sind^^


----------



## XRayFanatic (20. August 2008)

Bonsai112 schrieb:


> also ganz klar sollte man nicht mit PVP-Sachen Raiden gehn, klar gibt es einige Ausnahmen oder gute Alternativen, aber spätestens bei Bosskämpfen in 25er Raids sieht man dann plötzlich alt aus wenn man den Boss nicht trifft und nach 2 min oom ist... Ich stell mir gerade mal einfach meinen Priest vor, der ohne jegliche Willenskraft seine Gruppe bei Siedeblut hochheilen soll oO
> Ich denke ich hab genau 2 Phasen bis mein Schattengeist,Anregen,Manatrank CD und Inner Focus aufgebraucht sind^^




Ich hab keine Probleme mit meinem S2 Hunter z.B. Maggi zu treffen und das Mana geht mir dabei auch net aus...... Wohl gleich auf Seite 14 gesprungen um seinen Senf dazu zu geben, den Rest mal eben auf der Seite liegen lassen, naja.


----------



## Caveman1979 (20. August 2008)

Völliger Humbug zum starten kannst es verwenden aber um zuraiden wird dich jede Gilde auslachen!

Du hast mit deinem Hunter wieviel trefferwertung mit s2?

Da lacht ja jeder Boss was glaubst was dir die Abhärtung im Raid bringt mal so gut wie überhauptnix als dd.

Ähnliche werte hat nichts zusagen du kannst ein BG nicht mit einem Bosskampf vergleichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Du magst zwar Maggi treffen aber was kommt den rüber als schaden,können die tanks das halten kannst du konstanden schaden machen(und bitte wieviele waren den bei Maggi mit s2 equi?)


----------



## Stonewhip (20. August 2008)

Also, wer auf die 17 MP/5 und die popeligen 15 Trefferwertung vom T4 angewiesen ist, sollte mal den Rest seines Equip's checken bzw seine Rotation prüfen, wenn er vorzeitig OOM geht.


----------



## Caveman1979 (20. August 2008)

ne ist klar mann sockelt ja auch nicht! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stonewhip (20. August 2008)

Caveman1979 schrieb:


> ne ist klar mann sockelt ja auch nicht!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wenn da etwas zwischen Deinen Worten stehen soll, bleibts mir leider verborgen...

Hier wird wohl von den GRUNDITEMS ausgegangen, da eine persönliche Sockelung "irgendwie" aussehen kann. Daher ist es etwas "dümmlich" hier auf die 15 Trefferpunkte der "Rohitems" zu pochen, die ja "ach so toll" sein sollen. Und die MP/5 sind auch nur bei (zusammengerechnet) 3 Teilen drauf. Also bis T4 packt das "auf PvE-Equip ist aber mehr Trefferwertung (MP/5) drauf"-Argument ÜBERHAUPT NICHT.

Was den Manaverbrauch angeht: Ich würde nur im äußersten Notfall MP/5 als Jäger sockeln um einen Sockelbonus zu bekommen und den größten Nutzen daraus (nebenbei) zu ziehen. Aber irgendwelche reinen MP/5-Steine würden bei mir nicht ins Equip kommen. Darunter leiden die STATS dann nämlich erst recht (bei den orange/violett/grün-Mischsteinen).

Da ist es schon sinnvoller sich selber mal zu fragen: brauch ich den Manafresser "Arkaner Schuss" wirklich ständig? ...und wieso laß ich nicht mal zur Abwechslung den AutoShot raus, statt ständig "Zuverlässiger Schuss" zu spammen...

Und im T4-Content-Bereich sollte eine Trefferwertung von 90-110 dicke ausreichen (als SV liegt der Fall etwas anders. Da reicht ja (bekanntlich) weit weniger (von BEIDEM! (HIT und MP/5).


----------



## youngceaser (20. August 2008)

du musst dir mal anschauen das s1 abgeschafft wurde und dann vergleich mal s1mit t4 weil t4 wurde nicht abgeschafft oder vergleiche s2 mit t5 dann wirst du von den werten her gleichziehen nur das du mehr krit hast auf dem pvp equip und mehr hit auf dem pve equip


----------



## derdavorne (20. August 2008)

was nützt dir life in den raids???


----------



## Caveman1979 (20. August 2008)

Wir reden von s2 oder ?

Es wird erwähnt das es besser sei im PVE Bereich als T4 und das halte ich einfach für lächerlich!

Gut ich bin nie dazu gekommen t4 komplett zufarmen es ging relativ schnell über zu t5,was ich meine ist du kannst durchaus hier und da ein paar teile tragen aber full s2 beim Raid kannste du einfach vergessen! 

Das kannste tragen wenn dich der rest vom schlachtzug zieht aber wenn anfoderungen gestellt werden,wird es schwer für den s2 equi spieler und ein schuß auf boss heißt nicht autom. das du 1 einen treffer landest und 2 wieviel sc haden macht wenn der schaden am boss durchkommt)


Allerdings gehe ich von einem s2 voll ausgestattet aus also steine auch auf pvp gelegt mit etwas anderer sockelung im s2 kenne ich mich nicht aus weiß daher nicht was mann da raushollen kann b eim hunter


----------



## Nihtingàle (20. August 2008)

Hoffentlich wird Blizz mal die Trefferwertung von den PvP-Klamotten runternehmen und die Schere zwischen PvP und PvE vergrössern. Bei uns aufm Server rennen alle nur noch in PvP-EQ und farmen in Kara Marken bis sie Platzen. Holen sich die Hero-Klamotte und wundern sich das sie in den hohen 25er Inis nicht vernünftig mit den anderen zusammenspielen können. Wer mit D3 nach Kara geht, der lernt erst das zusammenspiel in grösseren Gruppen.

Ich habe sehr viel Hochachtung vor den Leuten mit T4-T6, weil sie wirklich dafür gearbeitet haben. Gerade der T5 und T6 content.

PvP-Gear sollte fürs PvP sein und PvE-Gear fürs PvE
Und wie es so viele vor mir schon gesagt haben:
Äpfel nicht mit Bananen......ach quatsch Birnen vergleichen..


----------



## phamo (1. Oktober 2008)

Surfer schrieb:


> nur zur info...gruul und maggi sind t4 raids^^...das heisst, bis dahin brauchst noch kein t4 da es in diesen raids erst dropt^^....klar passt s2 da



Das ist mir bewusst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wollte das nur mal erwähnen, nicht das iwelche leute denken man könnte T4 Inis nicht mit S2 gehen^^
Hast aber selbstverständlich Recht.

mfg


----------



## FallenAngel88 (1. Oktober 2008)

Syned schrieb:


> Hi!
> Ich habe gerade mal die beiden Set vom Jäger verglichen und musste feststellen damit das T4 Set sowas fürn Arsch ist!
> Bei allen Werten ist das S2 Set besser bis auf Int und Angriffskraft, dafür aber fast doppelt soviel bew und Ausd und sogar 4mal soviel crit!
> 
> ...



die sind ja auch für völlig andere sachen gedacht..im pvp lebt man von crits und bew. im pve zählt dps


----------

